# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Ξένα πολεμικά στις ελληνικές θάλασσες

## erwdios

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα που όσο να ναι, οι περισσότεροι κάπου θα τα χουμε δει δεμένα.
Ορίστε ένα Βρετανικό αεροπλανοφόρο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## erwdios

Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία

----------


## Orion_v

Aν ειχε και Ηarrier στο καταστρωμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,
κι αν εβλεπα και καμια απο-προσνιωση , ........ξερω πολλα θελω !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

επειδη δεν το κατεχω το θεμα ,ας το βαλει καποιος εκειπου πρεπει.αυτο που ειδα εγω ειναι οτι στην πλωρη λεει U27 kai στην πρυμνη brasil.to πετυχα εξω απο τον πειραια στις 19/08/08 κ η φωτο ειναι πανω απο το μυκονος πριν την αφιξη στο πειραια.ωρα 8.00

----------


## sylver23

κ η συνεχεια..

----------


## fistikovoutiro

U27 Brasil

----------


## nautikos

Αντε να δουμε και μια πλωρατη φωτο του εργαλειου :Wink: 

bra.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το Brasil U27(όχι Brazil όπως γράφεται στα αγγλικά), εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο του Ναυτικού της Βραζιλίας (όπως φάινεται και από τη σημαία στο άλμπουρο στις φωτογραφίες του sylver23). Όπως βλέπουμε στις ίδιες φωτογραφίες έχει διακριτικό κλήσης PWBL όπως δείχνουν oι σημαίες του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημάτων στο άλμπουρο στις ίδιες φωτογραφίες.
P8190513.jpg
Και μερικά στοιχεία:
Εκτόπισμα κενό: 3.168 t
Εκτόπισμα έμφορτο: 3.729 t
Μήκος: 131,3 m
Πλάτος: 13,5 m
Βύθισμα: 4,2 m
Ταχύτητα: 16 κόμβοι
Ακτίνα δράσης: 7.000 ναυτικά μίλια στους 15 κόμβους
Πλήρωμα: 224
Οπλισμός: 2 πυροβολα Bofors 40mm και 4 πυροβόλα των 47mm
Πηγη π[ληροφοριών:https://www.mar.mil.br/menu_h/navios/escola/escola.htm

----------


## sv1xv

Εδώ θα το δείτε την ώρα που εισέρχεται ρυμουλκούμενο στον Κεντρικό Λιμένα για να δέσει στο ΚΛΠ:

----------


## erwdios

Μάλλον ταιριάζει για την ενότητα ξένα πολεμικά πλοία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.

----------


## sv1xv

Σύμφωνα με το AIS το Καναδικό αντιτορπιλικό HMCS Iroquois, DDH-28, είναι αραγμένο στον Πειραιά στο Κεντρικό Λιμάνι, μπροστά στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Εχει και έχεις δίκιο φίλε sv1xv αλλά δυστηχώς δεν......... :Wink:

----------


## erwdios

Ένα αγνώστου προέλευσης πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την παρασκευή 3/10 το πρωί.

----------


## sv1xv

> Ένα αγνώστου προέλευσης πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την παρασκευή 3/10 το πρωί.


Είναι το Καναδέζικο αντιτορπιλικό "HMCS Iroquois", DDH-280, που αναφέρουμε παραπάνω. Βλέπε για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Iroquois_(DDH_280)

----------


## erwdios

Σωστός...
Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα ήταν τόσες μέρες στον Πειραιά.

----------


## sv1xv

Το αρματαγωγό YAMAL (156) του Ρωσικού Ναυτικού στην Παγόδα. Αν αναρωτηθήκατε που βρέθηκαν τόσοι ρώσοι ναύτες στον Πειραιά. 

Επίσης στο ΚΛΠ είναι δεμένα τα ROKS Daejoyoung (DDH-977) και ROKS Cheonji (AOE 57) του Νοτιοκορεατικού Ναυτικού

----------


## blueseacat

Το γαλλικό αεροπλανοφόρο CHARLES DE GAULLE στηνΑθήνα.

Το υπερσύγχρονο CHARLES DE GAULLE (R 91) θα αγκυροβολήσει προσεχώς (3 Δεκεμβρίου 2009) ανοιχτά του Δέλτα Φαλήρου και Θα είναι σίγουρα ορατό από την στεριά.

Βρίσκεται σε υπηρεσία από τον Μάϊο του 2001. 

Το  πυρηνικό αεροπλανοφόρο νέας γενιάς Charles de Gaulle μεταφέρει 40 μάχημα αεροσκάφη  ικανά να πραγματοποιήσουν κάθε μέρα μέχρι και 100 εναέριες αποστολές.

Οι κύριες αποστολές του είναι:

* Η επίθεση των χερσαίων στόχων
* Η επίθεση των ναυτικών δυνάμεων στη θάλασσα
* Η εναέρια κάλυψη του συνόλου των επιχειρήσεων στη ξηρά ή και στη θάλασσα
* Η κάλυψη των επιχειρήσεων στη ξηρά

Το Charles de Gaulle επιτρέπει στην αεροναυτική ομάδα να εξασφαλίσει τις τέσσερις λειτουργικές επιχειρήσεις :

• Αποτροπή
• Πρόληψη
• Προβολή
• Παρατήρηση

Το Charles de Gaulle είναι το ουσιαστικό στοιχείο της αεροναυτικής ομάδας που μπορεί να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 1000 χλμ την ημέρα.

Χαρακτηριστικά
* Μετατόπιση: 37.085 τόνοι και 42.000 τόνοι σε πλήρη φόρτωση
* Μήκος : 261,50 μέτρα
* Πλάτος : 64,36 μέτρα
* Υψος : 75 μέτρα
* Επιφάνεια ολική : 12.000 μ ²
* Επιφάνεια του υπόστεγου αεροσκαφών : 4.600 μ ²
* Ανώτατη ταχύτητα : 27 κόμβοι
* Κινητικότητα : 1.000 χλμ την ημέρα

Εναέριο πάρκο : 40 αεροσκάφη
Πλήρωμα
* Πλήρωμα (15% γυναίκες)
* 1.950 άνθρωποι με τοεναέριο προσωπικό της ομάδας
* 1.250 άνθρωποι χωρίς το ιπτάμενο προσωπικό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα απο ενα αεροπλανοφορο που ειχε το ονομα του μεγαλου γαλλου στρατηγου που ηταν σιγουρα απο τις μεγαλυτερες προσωπικοτητες του αιωνα που μας περασε.Αληθεια υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να επισκευτει  το πλοιο καποιο <κλιμακιο> του ναυτιλια αραγε?

----------


## gtogias

> Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα απο ενα αεροπλανοφορο που ειχε το ονομα του μεγαλου γαλλου στρατηγου που ηταν σιγουρα απο τις μεγαλυτερες προσωπικοτητες του αιωνα που μας περασε.Αληθεια υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να επισκευτει το πλοιο καποιο <κλιμακιο> του ναυτιλια αραγε?


Καπετάνιε, βάζεις ιδέες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λετε να κανουμε καμια κρουση στη γαλλικη πρεσβια?Σιγουρα οι γαλλοι ειναι πιο ανοιχτοι  απο τους αμερικανους σε αυτα τα θεματα

----------


## blueseacat

Το γαλλικό αεροπλανοφόρο CHARLES DE GAULLE στην Αθήνα.

Το υπερσύγχρονο CHARLES DE GAULLE (R 91) θα αγκυροβολήσει προσεχώς (3 Δεκεμβρίου 2009) ανοιχτά του Δέλτα Φαλήρου και Θα είναι σίγουρα ορατό από την στεριά. Μετά το Φάληρο σειρά θα έχει η Κρήτη.

----------


## hayabusa

αν γίνει κάποια τέτοια κίνηση θα ήθελα να με έχετε και εμένα στα υπόψην ώστε να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό και να έρθω να βοηθήσω στη φωτογραφική κάλυψη του γεγονότος. Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι και από απόσταση να μπορεσει να βγάλει κανείς μερικές φωτογραφίες σίγουρα θα είναι εντυπωσιακές. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για ότι και αν κανονιστεί εγώ είμαι μέσα για φωτογραφίες αλλά και ότι άλλο θέλετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## blueseacat

*
Με... βούλα Σαρκοζί*

 Τελευταία ενημέρωση: Πέμπτη, 26 Νοεμβρίου 2009, 14:58         

Ένα από τα ισχυρότερα αεροπλανοφόρα του κόσμου, το θρυλικό «Σαρλ ντε Γκολ», θα βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας από τις 3 έως τις 8 Δεκεμβρίου.

Μετά από μια μακρά περίοδο συντήρησης, το ευρωπαϊκό αεροπλανοφόρο επισκέπτεται την Ελλάδα στο πλαίσιο ασκήσεων στη Μεσόγειο.

Θα πραγματοποιήσει ασκήσεις με το ελληνικό Ναυτικό και η επίσκεψη αναδεικνύει, όπως αναφέρει σχετική ανακοίνωση, τη στρατηγική συνεργασία μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Γαλλίας σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία που είχε εκφράσει ο Γάλλος πρόεδρος Σαρκοζί κατά τη διάρκεια της επίσκεψής του στη χώρα μας το 2008. 

Το «Σαρλ ντε Γκολ» επιτρέπει την ανάπτυξη, οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, μιας αεροπορικής δύναμης σε μεγάλη ακτίνα δράσης. Έχει ήδη ταξιδέψει στο Αφγανιστάν, όπου τα αεροσκάφη του έχουν διεκπεραιώσει με επιτυχία πολυάριθμες αποστολές. 

Πρόκειται για πλοίο υψηλής τεχνολογίας, με μήκος πάνω από 260 μέτρα και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 27 κόμβους. Μπορεί να καλύπτει εκατοντάδες ναυτικά μίλια με πλήρη αυτονομία. Μπορεί, επίσης, να απογειώνει ένα αεροσκάφος ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα και έως 20 αεροσκάφη σε λιγότερο από 12 λεπτά. 

Με πλήρωμα 1.900 ατόμων και σύνολο 40 αεροσκαφών, μεταξύ των οποίων τα «Rafale F3», τα αεροπλάνα εποπτείας «Hawkeye» και πέντε ελικόπτερα, το «Σαρλ ντε Γκολ» μπορεί επίσης να πραγματοποιεί αποστολές εναντίον χερσαίων στόχων, επιθέσεις των ναυτικών δυνάμεων, ή επιχειρήσεις αεροπορικής κάλυψης στην ξηρά και τη θάλασσα. 

Θα συνοδεύεται από αεροναυτική ομάδα αποτελούμενη από τέσσερις φρεγάτες αντιαεροπορικής και ανθυποβρυχιακής άμυνας, ένα υποβρύχιο και ένα πετρελαιοφόρο ανεφοδιασμού.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλως ήλθε το δολάριο ή για την ακρίβεια το ευρώ! Χαρά που θα κάνουν τα "καλα" κορίτσια!

----------


## blueseacat

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας. 

Από τις πληροφορίες που έχω η πρόσβαση στο Charles de Gaulle θα γίνει με την βοήθεια 5 και 6 μικρών καραβιών από την Μαρίνα Δέλτα Φαλήρου (ήτοι από τον ιστιοπλοϊκό όμιλο ΣΕΑΝΑΤΚ που ανήκω !) τα οποία θα πηγαινοέρχονται για να πηγαίνουν και να φέρνουν πίσω τους προσκεκλημένους που θα το επισκεφθούν στις 3 Δεκεμβρίου ... μεταξύ αυτών βέβαια οι VIP και προσωπικότητες και μόνο με την επίδειξη προσκλήσεων. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να έχουμε προσκλήσεις??? Η διοίκηση μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να εξασφαλιστούν ορισμένες προσκλήσεις?

----------


## blueseacat

Moνο με προσκλησεις .. ήδη κάποιες φρεγάτες αντιαεροπορικής και ανθυποβρυχιακής άμυνας φάνηκαν ... Το υποβρύχιο δεν ξέρω αν θα το δούμε !!

----------


## hayabusa

φωτογραφία ενός φίλου από απόσταση περίπου 14 χλμ. 


Γνωρίζουμε μέχρι πότε θα κάτσει στο Φάληρο; Λέω αν είναι την Δευτέρα να πάω κάποια στιγμή να βγάλω καμια φωτογραφία, ψήνεται να έρθει κανείς ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## blueseacat

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου φίλε hayabusa. Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά το CDG έφυγε αργά για την ΣΟΥΔΑ (Χανιά) μετά την δεξίωση που δόθηκε πάνω σ'αυτό το βράδυ της *Πέμπτης 3/12* .

Εσύ τουλάχιστον κατάφερες να τραβήξεις φωτογραφία με το φώς της μέρας ... ενώ εγώ που πήγα το βράδυ ήταν δύσκολο να το αποθανατίσω με μια απλή ψηφιακή φωτ. μηχανή. Ετσι λοιπόν αρκέστηκα στο να φωτογραφίσω το *RAFALE* και το *HAWKEYE* (που όλοι χάζευαν !!).

Ιδού και μερικές φωτογραφίες από μένα που είχα την τύχη να παρευρεθώ εκεί !

----------


## blueseacat

*Το αεροπλανοφόρο « Charles-de-Gaulle » στην Ελλάδα*

 


Το γαλλικό αεροπλανοφόρο « Charles-de-Gaulle » κατέπλευσε στον όρμο του Φαλήρου στις 3 Δεκεμβρίου. Στη συνέχεια αναχώρησε με κατεύθυνση προς τη Σούδα της Κρήτης όπου θα βρίσκεται μέχρι τις 8 Δεκεμβρίου.
  Το αεροπλανοφόρο « Charles-de-Gaulle » και ο σχηματισμός μαχητικών αεροσκαφών και πλοίων που το συνοδεύουν, βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα για κοινές ασκήσεις με την Ελληνική Αεροπορία και το Ναυτικό.
  Επωφελούμενο από την εκπαίδευση που διεξήγαγε από κοινού με τις ελληνικές φρεγάτες, τα ελληνικά υποβρύχια και αεροσκάφη, στις 3 Δεκεμβρίου το αεροπλανοφόρο « Charles-de-Gaulle » είχε την ευκαιρία να επιδείξει την τεχνογνωσία του ενώπιον των Ελλήνων αξιωματικών της Αεροπορίας και του Ναυτικού καθώς και ενώπιον των πολιτικών και των στρατιωτικών Αρχών, κοντά στην Αθήνα. Η παρουσίαση αυτή έδωσε την ευκαιρία στους Γάλλους στρατιωτικούς να μοιραστούν με τους Έλληνες ομολόγους τους την επιχειρησιακή τους εμπειρία.
  Το απόγευμα, έλαβε χώρα μια συνέντευξη τύπου με τη συμμετοχή του αρχιπλοίαρχου Kerignard, επικεφαλής του σχηματισμού πλοίων και αεροσκαφών και του πλοιάρχου Rolland, κυβερνήτη του πλοίου καθώς και του πρέσβη της Γαλλίας στην Ελλάδα, κ. Christophe Farnaud την οποία παρακολούθησε μεγάλος αριθμός δημοσιογράφων του γραπτού και οπτικοακουστικού τύπου.
  Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνέντευξης τύπου, ο Πρέσβης της Γαλλίας δήλωσε ότι "Ά_Οταν μιλάμε για συνεργασία και για ελληνογαλλική συμμαχία, είναι σημαντικό να δώσουμε περιεχόμενο σε αυτή τη συμμαχία. Εκτός των άλλων, η συμμαχία έγκειται στη διοργάνωση κοινών ασκήσεων που είναι σημαντικές για εμάς καθώς είναι η πρώτη αποστολή εκτός Γαλλίας που πραγματοποιεί το Charles-de-Gaulle. Είναι λοιπόν πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έρχεται να συνεργαστεί εδώ, μαζί με τους συμμάχους του. ΄Ενα πλοίο στρατηγικής σημασίας όπως το Charles-de-Gaulle χρειάζεται να ελέγχει τις ικανότητές το. Τη διαδικασία αυτή την αναπτύσσει με τους πιστότερους συμμάχους του, όπως είναι η Ελλάδα, ειδικά με την Ελλάδα. Επιπλέον η επίσκεψη αυτή έχει πραγματικά πολιτική αξία διότι, από τότε που υπάρχει το ναυτικό, όταν μετακινείται ένα πλοίο ενός πολεμικού ναυτικού προς μια χώρα, πρόκειται για συνειδητή επιλογή και βούληση επιβεβαίωσης της εμπιστοσύνης καθώς και για δήλωση της παρουσίας μιας χώρας. Αυτό είναι το μήνυμα που θέλησε να στείλει η Γαλλία με την αποστολή του Charles-de-Gaulle στην Ελλάδα, μαζί με ολόκληρο το σχηματισμό των πλοίων και αεροσκαφών που το συνοδεύουν. Το Charles-de-Gaulle είναι μοναδικό στην Ευρώπη. Καμία άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα δεν διαθέτει αυτή τη στιγμή πλοίο με τις ικανότητες του Charles-de-Gaulle."_
  Στη δεξίωση που ακολούθησε, παρευρέθησαν πολλές προσωπικότητες από τον πολιτικό και στρατιωτικό χώρο καθώς και μέλη της γαλλικής παροικίας στην Ελλάδα.
  Η επιλογή της διέλευσης από την Ελλάδα αναδεικνύει την ελληνογαλλική στρατηγική συνεργασία, σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του Προέδρου Σαρκοζύ για μια « νέα συμμαχία », την οποίαν είχε προτείνει ο ίδιος με την ευκαιρία της επίσημης επίσκεψής του στην Ελλάδα το 2008.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Vive la france λοιπον! :Wink:

----------


## blueseacat

Είχα την ευκαιρία στις 26 Ιουλίου 2010 να περάσω τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου με την *φρεγάτα* του Γαλλικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού *"**Jean* *de* *Vienne (D 643)***"* που έφθασε από την Μαύρη Θάλασσα (όπου βρισκόταν σε άσκηση από 21-23 Ιουλίου 2010) στον *Ισθμό της Κορίνθου* για να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι της επιστροφής της στο λιμάνι της TOULON (Tουλόν).

Πιστέψτε με ... η εμπειρία αυτή ήταν μοναδική. 

* με πλήρωμα 230 ανδρών και γυναικών και βάρος 4.500 τόννων.

http://jdb.marine.defense.gouv.fr/po...al-de-Corinthe
http://jdb.marine.defense.gouv.fr/batiment/jdv

----------


## Στέφανος

μια φωτό από τα παλιά (1987?).- σόρρυ για την εντελώς πρόχειρη σάρωση.

το εικονιζόμενο έχει ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη στην "καρριέρα" του.



http://www.spiegelgrove.com/sinking/index.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy_cuK0LHxA

----------


## erwdios

Στο λιμάνι της Σούδας και συγκεκριμένα στον προβλήτα της ναυτικής βάσης στο Μαράθι Ακρωτηρίου κατέπλευσε το πυρηνοκίνητο αεροπλανοφόρο των ΗΠΑ Harry Τruman, όπου θα παραμείνει μέχρι τη Δευτέρα, προκειμένου να ανεφοδιάστει, καθώς και για «λόγους αναψυχής» του προσωπικού των περίπου 6.000 ανθρώπων.

Μαζί με το Truman, στο Μαράθι κατάπλευσε και το συνοδευτικό πυραυλοφόρο καταδρομικό Normandy εκτοπίσματος 10.000 τόνων, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν συνολικά 400 άτομα. 

Από την ημέρα του κατάπλου, κάτω από δρακόντεια μέτρα ασφαλείας, αξιωματικοί και πληρώματα των δύο πλοίων επισκέπτονται κυρίως την παλιά πόλη των Χανίων, άλλα και άλλες περιοχές της Κρήτης.
Πηγή: zougla.gr

Κανένας ανταποκριτής στα Χανιά.........?

----------


## Apostolos

Θα πάρουν φωτιά τα κόκκινα φωτάκια!!! Καλως ήλθε το δολλάριο!

----------


## erwdios

Γερμανικές φρεγάτες από το λιμάνι της Αλεξάνδρειας καταπλέουν σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
Οι τρεις φρεγάτες μεταφέρουν περίπου 670 πεζοναύτες και αναμένεται να μείνουν στην Κρήτη τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα.
Υπό διερεύνηση τίθεται το αν η παρουσία τους στην Κρήτη σχετίζεται με την κατάσταση στη Λιβύη.
πηγή: www.zougla.gr

Κανένας ανταποκριτής στο Ηράκλειο??

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη τη στιγμη στο Ηρακλειο ειναι δεμενα (τουλαχιστον...)τα BERLIN και RHEINLAND-PFALZ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν και όχι αυτό καθεαυτό πολεμικό,το ιστιοφόρο MIRCEA που επισκέπτεται τον Πειραιά,είναι εκπαιδευτικό του ΠΝ της Ρουμανίας.Εμείς με το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ τι κάνουμε; Την άναυτη Ρουμανία την βλέπετε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Όλοι έχουν ένα εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος για τους δοκίμους , εμείς ούτε βάρκα !
Ανάθεμα τους άχρηστους που έχουμε μπλέξει σε αυτήν την χώρα !
Να δούμε εδώ το Mirsea πριν μερικές μέρες στον Πειραιά !

IMG_1620.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ακρόπλωρο τι παριστάνει άραγε; τον κόμη δράκουλα; :-D
Ωραίο σκαρί πάντως!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όλοι έχουν ένα εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος για τους δοκίμους , εμείς ούτε βάρκα !
> Ανάθεμα τους άχρηστους που έχουμε μπλέξει σε αυτήν την χώρα !
> Να δούμε εδώ το Mirsea πριν μερικές μέρες στον Πειραιά !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129907


 Kληρούχα να'σαι καλά γιά τη φωτογραφία,εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να πάω από κοντά.
Πιστεύουν ότι με το ΠΓΥ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.Ο ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ είναι πεταμένος εκεί στον ΝΣ,άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει.Πάντως σαν εκπαιδευτικό του Ε.Ν. το πρόλαβα στις καλές του,ήμουν στον Ασπρόπυργο (1977-79) και μας πηγαίνανε με αυτό.Όμως μόνο με τη μηχανή,κανείς δεν ήξερε να ανοίξει τα πανιά!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ακρόπλωρο τι παριστάνει άραγε; τον κόμη δράκουλα; :-D
> Ωραίο σκαρί πάντως!


 Παριστάνει τον πρίγκηπα Μιρτσέα Α΄της Βλαχίας ,της οικογένειας του δράκουλα των Καρπαθίων.Μιρτσέα είναι ένα κοινό όνομα γιά τους Ρουμάνους.
Το καράβι ανήκει στην προπολεμική κλάση GORCH FOCK του γερμανικού ΠΝ.Υπάρχοντα αδελφά είναι: GORCH FOCK (μουσείο στη Γερμανία),USCG EAGLE,SAGRES του Πορτογαλικού ΠΝ.To μεταπολεμικό GORCH FOCK (1958) έχει κάποιες διαφορές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παριστάνει τον πρίγκηπα Μιρτσέα Α΄της Βλαχίας ,της οικογένειας του δράκουλα των Καρπαθίων.Μιρτσέα είναι ένα κοινό όνομα γιά τους Ρουμάνους.
> Το καράβι ανήκει στην προπολεμική κλάση GORCH FOCK του γερμανικού ΠΝ.Υπάρχοντα αδελφά είναι: GORCH FOCK (μουσείο στη Γερμανία),USCG EAGLE,SAGRES του Πορτογαλικού ΠΝ.To μεταπολεμικό GORCH FOCK (1958) έχει κάποιες διαφορές.


 Εγώ πάντως 1958 έγραψα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παριστάνει τον πρίγκηπα Μιρτσέα Α΄της Βλαχίας ,της οικογένειας του δράκουλα των Καρπαθίων.Μιρτσέα είναι ένα κοινό όνομα γιά τους Ρουμάνους.
> Το καράβι ανήκει στην προπολεμική κλάση GORCH FOCK του γερμανικού ΠΝ.Υπάρχοντα αδελφά είναι: GORCH FOCK (μουσείο στη Γερμανία),USCG EAGLE,SAGRES του Πορτογαλικού ΠΝ.To μεταπολεμικό GORCH FOCK (1958) έχει κάποιες διαφορές.


 Μιά διευκρίνιση,από τα προπολεμικά τα τρία ήταν γιά τη Γερμανία ενώ το MIRCEA ήταν παραγγελία της Ρουμανίας.Μας ξαναεπισκέφθηκε αρχές δεκαετίας ΄80 απ΄'οσο θυμάμαι.

----------


## leo85

Ξένο πολεμικό σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

ΞΕΝΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ 6-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ξένο πολεμικό σήμερα στον Πειραιά.
> 
> ΞΕΝΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ 6-12-2012.jpg


HMS DIAMOND D34  και φευγει πιθανοτατα αυριο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να τρέξουμε να το δούμε!! Αλλά όπως κ να το κάνουμε  με τα καινούργια πολεμικά stealth θα αρχίσουν να χάνονται τα όμορφα σουλούπια που ξέραμε.

----------


## erwdios

Δύο πολεμικά πλοία την Ρωσίας φθάνουν την Παρασκευή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου και θα παραμείνουν λίγες ημέρες. 
Πρόκειται για το  καταδρομικό Moskva και  το αντιτορπιλικό Smetliviy. Τα ρωσικά πολεμικά πλοία επιστρέφουν στην βάση τους  στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα μετά από αποστολή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή , ανέφερε το ρωσικό ΓΕΝ και μετέδωσε το πρακτορείο itar Tass.
Μαζί τους πιθανόν να είναι και πλοίο υποστήριξης.

πηγή: http://www.onalert.gr/stories/russian-ploia-peiraias

Ευπρόσδεκτο το επιτόπιο ρεπορτάζ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χτισμένα πολύ πριν εμφανιστεί η τεχνολογία stealth στα καράβια, με τόσες επιφάνειες κ τόσες προεξοχές το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό ίχνος τους από τόσο γίνεται τόοσοοο!
Καλά το ΜΟSKVA είναι νεώτερο  κ εκσυγχρονισμένο, αυτό το ταλαίπωρο κλάσης Κashin τι σας λέει;
Δυστυχώς η Ρωσία στο πολεμικό ναυτικό τεχνολογικά με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις έχει πολύ δρόμο να διανύσει.
Δεν φαντάζομαι αλλά ακούστηκε τίποτα γιά επισκεπτήριο;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αφιξη του πυρηνικου καταδρομικου Moskva του Ρωσικου Πολεμικου Ναυτικου την Παρασκευη που μας περασε...






Απλα ΘΗΡΙΟ!!

----------


## x4r7s

Μια διόρθωση: Δεν είναι πυρηνοκίνητο! Έχει 4 COGOG τουρμπίνες.
Ευχαριστούμε πάντως για το βίντεο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν με το πυρηνικό εννοείς πυρηνικίνητο ή κινούμενο με πυρηνική ενέργεια όπως λέμε "πυρηνικό υποβρύχιο". Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο όπως φάινεται από την τσιμινιέρα που καπνίζει κιόλας στο βίντεο (αν είχε πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα η θερμότητα θα παραγόταν από την σχάση στον αντιδραστήρα χωρίς να παράγεται καπνός). Το πλοίο κινείται με συνδυασμό αεριοστροβίλων (σαν τις φρεγάτες τύπου Έλλη του ΠΝ).

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και η αφιξη του Αντιτορπιλικου SMETLIVY 810 , το μονο της ταξης Kashin που εχει μενει πια στο στολο του Ρωσικου ΠΝ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To καταδρομικό είχε ξαναέλθει επί Σοβιετικής Ένωσης σαν SLAVA (Δόξα) κ είχε επισκεπτήριο τότε. Μάλιστα επέβαινε σ'αυτό ο ελληνικής καταγωγής ναύαρχος Χρονόπουλος. Το καράβι έχει εύφλεκτα υλικά στις ενδιαιτήσεις οι οποίες γιά το πλήρωμα είναι σπαρτιάτικες αλλά γιά τους αξκούς χλιδάτες. Το Combat Fleets of the World (2007) γράφει ότι έχει εσωτερική πισίνα με καταρράκτη!
Ειδικά γιά το Α/Τ τόσο σκουριά σε πολεμικά κατά την διάρκεια επίσκεψης δεν έχω ξαναδεί.
Γιά να λέμε κ τα καλά, η κλάση Κashin ήταν τα πρώτα μεγάλα πολεμικά στον κόσμο με πρόωση μόνο αεριοστροβίλους.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βλέποντας κάποιες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε προ ολίγου φίλος στο fb μας ξανά ήρθε κάποιο Ρωσικό! Ξέρει κανεις ποιο ειναι ;; Οσο έψαξα ( γράφω απο κινητο) δε βρήκα καμια είδηση που να λεει πως θα μας ερχόταν κάποιο !!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τελικα ειναι η φρεγάτα Yaroslav Mudry 727

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ιδου και το πλοιο σε φωτογραφια...Ειναι και ενα ρυμουλκο διπλα..μου φαινεται οτι στη τσιμινιερα εχει τη Ρωσικη σημαια..Να ναι του ΠΝ τους?

----------


## Rocinante

Πέτρο απο μιά γρήγορη έρευνα που έκανα είναι πιθανό το ρυμουλκό να είναι ρωσικό. Διάβασα κάποια άρθρα που ανέφεραν την ύπαρξη και ρυμουλκών στην περιοχή της Συρίας , αλλά από την λίστα είναι αδύνατο να κάτσω να δώ ποιό είναι το συγκεκριμένο. 
Για να δούμε και κάποια στοιχεία για τον επισκέπτη μας.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neustra...-class_frigate

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ιδου και το πλοιο σε φωτογραφια...Ειναι και ενα ρυμουλκο διπλα..μου φαινεται οτι στη τσιμινιερα εχει τη Ρωσικη σημαια..Να ναι του ΠΝ τους?


Ήλθε κ ένα Π/Φ μάλλον το LENA αλλά αυτό δεν το έβαλαν μέσα,να είναι προς Σελήνια μεριά; Επίσης κ αυτό με εμπορικά χρώματα.Οι Ρώσοι έχουν κ αυτοί πολλά βοηθητικά με πολιτικό status όπως οι Αμερικάνοι κ οι ¶γγλοι.
Ολόκληρη υπερδύναμη κ έχουν γιά ανεφοδιασμό μπαχατέλες σαν αυτό. Τα ΑΡΕΘΟΥΣΑ κ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καλύτερα ήταν.
Όσο γιά την Φ/Γ, ωραίο σκάφος κ σίγουρα ένα βήμα προς τα εμπρός αλλά αυτής της κλάσης σκάφη είναι απελπιστικά λίγα γιά μιά χώρα σαν την Ρωσία.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οντως το Lena ηταν εξω στη ράδα...

DSCN6718 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

αλλα γυρω στις 11 εφυγε πρωτα το SB 921 και μετα απο λιγο η φρεγατα...




το βιντεο της φρεγατας θα ακολουθησει σε λιγη ωρα γιατι ετοιμαζεται...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μελος του Ρωσικου ΠΝ  απο το 2009 ,η φρεγατα Yaroslav Mudry 727

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το LENA το είδα ανοικτά του Σταυρού. Στη δεκαετία '80 επισκευάστηκε στο Νεώριο το αδελφό ΚΟΙDA βάσει συμφωνίας ότι θα πήγαιναν εκεί πλοία του Σοβιετικού ΠΝ αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε συνέχεια.
Ευχαριστούμε γιά τα βίντεο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ακριβως μια μερα μετα την αναχωρηση των 2 Ρωσικων πολεμικων πλοιων απο τον Πειραια,κατεφθασε σημερα το πρωι το Αιγυπτιακο Shalatein Α230!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάλι αυτό μας ήλθε; Κάνει εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια βλέπετε.Που ξέρετε,μπορεί να συναντηθεί καμιά φορά με τα κονταδελφά του ΑΞΙΟΣ κ ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ.
Τόσα αιγυπτιακά πολεμικά έχουν έλθει κατά καιρούς αλλά καημό το'χω να δω από κοντά κάποια κορβέτα της κλάσης Descubierta (Εl Suez).Ίσως είναι Ερυθρά κ δεν ανεβαίνουν προς τα εδώ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ναι και μαλιστα μεσω ενος γνωστου μου στη πρεσβεια πηγα στο soiree που ειχαν μετα..δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω φωτογραφιες φυσικα...αλλα φανηκε πως το συμμαζεψαν για να υποδεχτει τον κοσμο...Στενο πλοιο..ειχε ξαναερθει τον Απριλιο αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tυχερός που πήγες! Καλά οι ¶ραβες έχουν πρόβλημα με την φωτογράφιση.Κάποτε από την παγόδα τραβούσα αλγερίνικο Ο/Γ κ ο σκοπός με το Κalashnikov στην κλίμακα μου φώναζε "no no!".
Γιά το πλάτος μην το βλέπεις με εμπορικά κριτήρια αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι τα περισσότερα Τύπου 701 οι Γερμανοί τα είχαν μακρύνει.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ο ερχομος πολεμικων συνεχιζεται...παρα τις φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες του Solstice να με ειδοποιησει..εγω δε προλαβα να κατεβω .. Δυο πλοια του Ιταλικου Ναυτικου ηρθαν σημερα (εγω ηξερα για Δευτερα..αλλα τεσπα  :Razz:  ). Τα πλοια που ηρθαν ειναι τα _Luigi Durand de la Penne (D560) και_ _Zeffiro (F577).


_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα είχε κ επισκεπτήριο καλά θα ήταν. Εντάξει στην φρεγάτα έχω ξαναμπεί.Αλλά στο αντιτορπιλικό όχι κ είναι γ..ώ τα καράβια από ομορφιά,από ηλεκτρονικά κ οπλισμό το συζητάμε...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γιατί άραγε ΄τα ιταλικά πολεμικά έχουν μασίστιες τις σημαίες τους;

----------


## leo85

Το Shalatein σήμερα στης 15:00 μας έφυγε 

Shalatein Α 230 10-02-2013 01.jpg Shalatein Α230 10-02-2013 02.jpg Shalatein Α230 10-02-2013 03.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις πληροφορήθηκα από έναν όχι ιδιαίτερα ευγενικό υπάλληλο της ιταλικής πρεσβείας ότι τα πλοία τους δεν έχουν επισκεπτήριο.
Κρίμα,κρίμα κ κυρίως γιά το πανέμορφο DE LA PENNE!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σας ειπαν μηπως ποτε θα φυγουν??? Λογικα αυριο να υποθεσω??? Εχω προσεξει πως τα πολεμικα συνηθως 3 μερες καθονται

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έγραψα πριν εχτές (10/2) είχαν μεσίστιες τις σημαίες τους τα ιταλικά πολεμικά. Τις έχουν και σήμερα; Έμαθε κανέις το λόγο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ειπαν μηπως ποτε θα φυγουν??? Λογικα αυριο να υποθεσω??? Εχω προσεξει πως τα πολεμικα συνηθως 3 μερες καθονται


Όχι, ο τύπος δεν σήκωνε  πολλές κουβέντες αν κ συνήθως από τις πρεσβείες μιλάνε ευγενικά. 
Συνήθως τόσο κάθονται αλλά εξαρτάται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως έγραψα πριν εχτές (10/2) είχαν μεσίστιες τις σημαίες τους τα ιταλικά πολεμικά. Τις έχουν και σήμερα; Έμαθε κανέις το λόγο;


'Εψαξα το site του ιταλικού ΠΝ αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα σχετικό εκτός κ εάν μου ξέφυγε.
Σε λίγο θα περάσω από εκεί πάλι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παρατηρώντας τις υπέροχες ναυπηγικές γραμμές του ιταλικού Α/Τ, σκεφτόμουνα ότι  με τις συνεργασίες γιά οικονομία κλίμακος μεταξύ των χωρών, γεμίζουμε άχαρα σουλούπια όπως οι Φ/Γ HORIZON (Γαλλία-Ιταλία), η αγγλική εκδοχή τους Α/Τ τύπου 45 κ οι FREMM (Γαλλία-Ιταλία).
Παιδί 12 ετών ήμουνα κ μπορούσα να ξεχωρίσω ότι αυτό το καράβι είναι γαλλικό,εκείνο ιταλικό, το άλλο αγγλικό κ.ο.κ. Τώρα όμως; Φτιάχνουν ένα κοινό κέλυφος στο οποίο απλώς ο καθένας βάζει οπλισμό κ  ηλεκτρονικά σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του.
Βέβαια,κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει κ στα εμπορικά γιά λόγους κόστους όμως.Βλέπεις βαπόρι με βορειοευρωπαϊκά ή γιαπωνέζικα χαρακτηριστικά κ είναι χτισμένο στην Κίνα,την Κορέα κ άλλες χώρες με φτηνά εργατικά χέρια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρησαν τα Ιταλικα...πρωτα εφυγε η φρεγατα ZEFFIRO..

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Όπως έγραψα πριν εχτές (10/2) είχαν μεσίστιες τις σημαίες τους τα ιταλικά πολεμικά. Τις έχουν και σήμερα; Έμαθε κανέις το λόγο;


να ταν για αυτο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι για το περιστατικό αυτό αφού έγινε τα ξημςερώματα της Δευτέρας και την Κυριακή είχαν τη σημαία μεσίστια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μετα απο λιγο ανεχωρησε το Ιταλικο Αντιτορπιλικο LUIGI DURAND DE LA PENNE D560

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε έλθει το αδελφό FRANCESCO MIMBELLI D561 κ ενώ από την πρεσβεία μου είχαν πει ότι έχει επισκεπτήριο,στο Λιμενικό δεν ήξεραν τίποτα.Επειδή επέμενα, ένας των ειδικών δυνάμεων με έβαλε σε ένα Τerrano κ με πήγε 300 μ. πιό πέρα που ήταν το πλοίο όπου από την κλίμακα μου είπαν ότι  δεν είναι ανοικτό στο κοινό.Πάντως ο άνδρας του ΛΣ φαινόταν καχύποπτος κ δεν με άφησε να κάνω ούτε ένα βήμα μόνος μου, ούτε να σταθώ να χαζέψω το πλοίο.
Λέμε γιά την ανοργανωσιά κ την προχειρότητα στη Ελλάδα,αλλά αυτού του είδους την ασυνεννοησία,άλλα να λέει η πρεσβεία κ άλλα το πλοίο,την έχω τύχει πολλές φορές κ από ευρωπαϊκές χώρες μάλιστα.Αυτά βέβαια τότε που τα επισκεπτήρια στα ξένα πολεμικά ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο διότι τώρα περιμένουμε κανένα εκπαιδευτικό,όχι όμως ¶ραβες ή του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ,γιά να ανεβούμε επάνω.

----------


## kkouz

Φρεσκο πραμα....
Διελευση ανατολικα του λιμανιου τησ Κω απο το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο....
DSCF8375.jpgDSCF8376.jpg
υπο την στενη παρακολουθηση του Π.Ν. μας
DSCF8379.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φρεσκο πραμα....
> Διελευση ανατολικα του λιμανιου τησ Κω απο το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο....
> DSCF8375.jpgDSCF8376.jpg
> υπο την στενη παρακολουθηση του Π.Ν. μας
> DSCF8379.jpg


 Aπό τα καινούργια τους Α/Β,εμείς τι κάνουμε;...
Υποθέτω το Π/Π είναι το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΥ. Μαντρόσκυλο,μπράβο!

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και στο θέμα αυτό βάζουμε συνήθως τα πλοία που βρίσκονται τώρα σε κάποιο ελληνικό λιμάνι, είπα να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω μιας και είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό το θέαμα. Είναι ένα βρετανικό καταδρομικό κλάσης London που είχε επισκεφτεί το Βόλο κάπου στη δεκαετία του τριάντα. Τον λόγο της επίσκεψης δεν τον ξέρω αλλά ίσως να σχετίζεται με κάποια γυμνάσια.

county.jpg
Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως είναι το HMS Devonshire το καλοκαίρι του 1929; Στις 26 Ιουλίου 1929 το HMS Devonshire κατά τη διάρκεια ασκήσεων στα ανοιχτά της Σκιάθου είχε μια έκρηξη στον πρυμναίο πυργίσκο. Από την έκρηξη σκοτώθηκαν 17 μέλη του πληρώματος που θάφτηκαν στο Βόλο. Από την κατάσταση του πυργίσκου στη φωτογραφία υποθέτω ότι είναι μετά το συμβάν.

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη παρατήρηση Παναγιώτη! δεν το είχα προσέξει οτι ο πύργος έστεκε εκτός "θέσης" και βέβαια δεν ήξερα το συμβάν για να το συνδέσω. Η κλάση London περιελάμβανε τα HMS _Devonshire_, _London_, _Shropshire_ and _Sussex_ οποτε επιβεβαιώνεται πλήρως πως είναι το DEVONSHIRE το οποίο έμεινε περισσότερο γνωστό για την επιτυχία του να βυθίσει το γερμανικό "πειρατικό" ATLANTIS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PROVENCAL F777.jpgPROVENCAL F777_a.jpgΕίναι γύρω στο 1979-80 κ εδώ βλέπουμε έναν παλιό επισκέπτης μας στου Ξαβέρη δίπλα σε τζενεραλάδικα φορτηγά βορειοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης. Πρόκειται γιά την γαλλική Φ/Γ LE PROVENCAL λίγο πριν παροπλιστεί. Ήταν ένα από τα 4 escorteurs rapides τύπου Ε52Β (ταχέα συνοδά, οι Γάλλοι πάντα ήθελαν να ξεχωρίζουν στην ορολογία) τα οποία είχαν 14 κονταδελφά με σαφή επιρροή από αμερικάνικα σχέδια της εποχής. Η λουρίδα στην τσιμινιέρα σήμαινε ότι το πλοίο είναι διοικητικό μοίρας. Ξέρω ότι πολλοί από τους φίλους εδώ δεν ασχολούνται με τα πολεμικά αλλά σίγουρα αρκετοί θα αναγνωρίσουν ότι αυτή η τσιμινιέρα ήταν τύπου Strombos-Valensi όπως κ σε πολλά γαλλικά Ε/Γ του '50 άλλωστε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Υπάρχουν φίλοι που τους ενδιαφέρουν πολύ τα πολεμικά, φίλε Βίκτωρα. Απλώς, τους λείπει ο χρόνος και τα επιβατηγά είναι πιο εύκολη λεία ...  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχουν φίλοι που τους ενδιαφέρουν πολύ τα πολεμικά, φίλε Βίκτωρα. Απλώς, τους λείπει ο χρόνος και τα επιβατηγά είναι πιο εύκολη λεία ...


Παρ'  όλο που αυτό το φόρουμ καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα της ναυτιλίας, κατά βάση ασχολείται με τα εμπορικά πλοία κ όσον αφορά το πολεμικό ναυτικό υπάρχει από πολλά μέλη αδιάφορη έως αρνητική διάθεση προς αυτό.Προσωπικά κ ίσως 1-2 φίλοι ακόμα είμαστε οι μόνοι που ασχολούμαστε με τα πολεμικά πλοία όχι απλώς σαν σουλούπι αλλά κ σαν ιστορία. Ασχολούμαι κ στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού αλλά εδώ αποφεύγω διότι δεν υπάρχει ευήκοο "ακροατήριο".
Σε πληροφορώ ότι αντίστοιχα σε άλλους χώρους όπως περιοδικά κ φόρουμ γιά την άμυνα έχουν πλήρη μεσάνυχτα γιά το εμπορικό ναυτικό κάτι το οποίο έχω διαπιστώσει κ από προσωπική επαφή.

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο όπως κ μερικά άλλα που θα ανεβάσω το είχα επισκεφθεί διότι στην εποχή της αθωότητας τα περισσότερα ξένα πολεμικά ήταν επισκέψιμα ενώ σήμερα με το ΙSPS συμβαίνει  το αντίθετο.
Μάλιστα τότε ακόμα αρκετά ήταν ατμοκίνητα ( όπως αυτό ) κ η αίσθηση του ατμού κυριαρχούσε παντού, ιδιαίτερα γύρω από το φουγάρο. Ζέστη,κάποιες διαρροές...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω, πως η έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος οφείλεται και στην αδυναμία επίσκεψης πολεμικών πλοίων. Διαφορετικά σου κινεί την περιέργεια ένα πλοίο που μπορείς να το περπατήσεις, να ρωτήσεις, να βγάλεις και μια φωτογραφία και γενικώς, που το βλέπεις και κάπου κάπου και διαφορετικά είναι να μη βλέπεις σχεδόν ποτέ ένα πολεμικό και να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου ευκαιρίες να τα δεις από κοντά. 
Το έχω ξαναπεί, παλαιότερα στην Κεφαλλονιά είχαμε στάνταρ κάθε καλοκαίρι ξενά πολεμικά (κυρίως Γαλλικά και Ιταλικά) και αρκετά δικά μας. Τώρα; Τίποτα ...
Έχουμε βεβαίως τον ετήσιο εορτασμό αλλά ειλικρινά τώρα, συγκρίνεται π.χ. με τα Navy Days στην Ολλανδία ή Βέλγιο για να μείνουμε μόνο στην Ευρώπη; Εκεί, μπορείς να επισκεφτείς ένα ολόκληρο τριήμερο κάθε χρόνο, τον κύριο ναύσταθμο, να συνομιλήσεις με τα πληρώματα, να παρακολουθήσεις ασκήσεις και γενικώς να αποκτήσεις μια οικιότητα με το ναυτικό σου. Εδώ ...; Κατανοώ βεβαίως πως άλλα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουμε εμείς και πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, αλλά πιστεύω πως το παρακάνουμε. Υπάρχουν τόσοι και τόσοι Έλληνες, που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ από κοντά ένα πολεμικό του δικού τους ένδοξου ναυτικού. Και μιλάμε για ναυτική χώρα ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προσωπικά από παιδάκι στην Χίο έβλεπα τα δικά μας πολεμικά κ άρχισαν να μού αρέσουν όπως κ κάθε εμπορικό είτε τα πλοία της γραμμής είτε φορτηγά.
Πολεμικά ήταν κυρίως αυτά που περιπολούσαν αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας,κανονιοφόροι,ναρκαλιευτικά αλλά κ αρματαγωγά που έκαναν μεταφορές του Δημοσίου δεν υπήρχαν βλέπεις καθαρόαιμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ ακόμη. Είχαμε κ την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα όπου κατέπλεαν 2-3 σκάφη,παραμεθόριος γαρ.
Τα ξένα πολεμικά τα γνώρισα αργότερα στον Πειραιά, σιγά-σιγά άρχισα να πηγαίνω σε όσα είχαν επισκεπτήριο κ επειδή είχα γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον γιά την ¶μυνα μου δημιουργήθηκε το ερέθισμα να μαθαίνω όλο κ περισσότερα για αυτά.

Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία αλλά σε πληροφορώ φίλε Αppia_1978, υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα γκουρού στα θέματα πολεμικού ναυτικού τα οποία μάλλον έχουν από αλλού ερεθίσματα κ που δεν μπαίνουν εδώ στην κατά τα άλλα φιλόξενη παρέα διότι πιθανόν δεν τους καλύπτει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γερμανικά πολεμι&#954.jpgΓερμανικά πολεμι&#954.jpgAυτές εδώ οι φωτό έχουν ενδιαφέρον κ γιά τους φίλους του ΕΝ διότι κ στις 2 πρώτα-πρώτα είναι το πετρελαιοφόρο FGS SPESSART A1442 που ναυπηγήθηκε σαν εμπορικό ΟΚΑPI TO 1974 αλλά αγοράστηκε μαζί με το αδελφό του από το Γερμ. ΠΝ κ ενεργοποιήθηκαν το 1977. Εκτόπισμα 14260 tfl, 10800 dwt, 1 μηχανή ΜΑΚ 8000 ΗP, 16.3 kts, με pitch ! Δίπλα του είναι ένα αντιτορπιλικό κλάσης Ηamburg, 4 ήταν αυτά κ κάποτε έπαιζε να τα πάρει η Τουρκία.
Στην Νο1 η πλώρη πρέπει να είναι του ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ ΙΙ ενώ στου Τζελέπη φαίνεται το ΔΗΛΟΣ. Στην Νο2 φυσικά το SILVER PALOMA κ στο βάθος ποιό άλλο; Το θρυλικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ! Τα πολεμικά που μόλις διακρίνονται δεξιά είναι μιά Φ/Γ κλάσης Βremen (τροποποιημένες Κοrtenaer) κ ένα Α/Τ κλάσης Lutjens (τροποποιημένα Αdams). Oλόκληρη μοίρα τoυ Bundesmarine είχε έλθει τότε!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το συγκεκριμμένο πετρελαιοφόρο το πέρασαν για εμπορικό οι Σομαλοί πειρατές το Μάρτη του 2009 στον κόλπο του Άντεν και προσπάθησαν να του επιτεθούν, όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*.
Και μάλιστα τους έπιασαν ΟΥΚάδες από τη φρεγάτα Ψαρά όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θυμάμαι την περίπτωση κ μάλιστα οι πειρατές κατά την τακτική τους είχαν πλησιάσει από πρύμα.Ίσως γι' αυτό δεν είδαν ήταν πολεμικό. Όμως δεν ήθελε κ πολύ να κυριευθεί ένα βοηθητικό σαν αυτό. Ξεφτίλα γιά το Γερμανικό ΠΝ αν συνέβαινε αυτό,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05 F-12 H.M.S. Achilles.jpg05 F-12  H.M.S. Achilles _02.jpgLEANDER class.jpg Δεν βλέπω κ πολύ ενδιαφέρον γιά τα πολεμικά αλλά εγώ θα συνεχίσω. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι είμαστε ολίγοι κ εκλεκτοί βλέπετε.
Η κλάση LEANDER ήταν από τις πιό πολυάριθμες μεταπολεμικά. Πετυχημένα καράβια ιδιαίτερα στον ανθυποβρυχιακό πόλεμο,αργότερα υπέστησαν μετασκευή σε διάφορες εκδοχές από το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό γιά περισσότερη εξειδίκευση. Επιπλέον η κλάση σημείωσε κ μεγάλη εξαγωγική επιτυχία.
Εδώ είναι στον Πειραιά 2 σκάφη της κλάσης. 
Στις πρώτες 2 η φρεγάτα HMS ACHILLES ήταν από αυτές που δεν μετασκευάστηκαν κ δόθηκε αργότερα στην Χιλή, παραδοσιακό πελάτη του Royal Navy. Παροπλισμένη σαν MINISTRO ZENTENO στο Ταλκαχουάνο, ένα τσουνάμι το 2010 την προσάραξε κ αργότερα την βούλιαξαν στα ανοιχτά αφού ήταν κίνδυνος γιά την ναυσιπλοϊα.
Στην Νο3 αν θυμάμαι καλά,είναι η HMS JUPITER της μετασκευής Βroad Beamed Batch 3Α Sea Wolf χαρακτηριστικό της οποίας ήταν η τοποθέτηση του συγκεκριμένου αντιαεροπορικού συστήματος αλλά κ η αντικατάσταση του δίδυμου πυροβόλου των 114 mm  με 4  Εxocet.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05 H.M.S. Achilles H.M.S. Norfolk H.M.S. Falmouth.jpgΣτον καιρό της αθωότητας τα ξένα πολεμικά έδεναν σε περίοπτη θέση δίπλα στην λεωφόρο, είχαν επισκεπτήριο του οποίου πολλές φορές γινόταν προβολή από τα ΜΜΕ κ από φωτό μπορούσες να εξαντλήσεις όλη σου την εφερευτικότητα.Αυτή την έβγαλα μέσα από τα γραφεία του Βαρδινογάννη τότε Ακτή Μιαούλη 53 ύστερα από παράκλησή μου στους υπαλλήλους.
Σήμερα τα ξένα πολεμικά δένουν μακρυά από περίεργα μάτια,είναι πολύ σπάνια ανοικτά στο κοινό κ όσο γιά φωτό από τα ναυτιλιακά μέγαρα ούτε λόγος αφού οι σεκιουριτάδες αποτρέπουν την είσοδο του κάθε "μη έχοντα εργασία".

Από τα βρετανικά πολεμικά που εικονίζονται εδώ,από αριστερά είναι η φρεγάτα ΑCHILLES,το αντιτορπιλικό ΝΟRFOLK κ η φρεγάτα FALMOUTH.
H HMS FALMOUTH F113 γιά να λέμε το πλήρες όνομα ήταν κλάσης "Rothesay" η οποία περιελάμβανε 14 σκάφη κ ήταν πρόδρομος των πολύ επιτυχημένων "Leander". Γιά να πω το παράπονό μου (να ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημά μας σήμερα... :Apologetic: ) ενώ είχα επισκεφθεί παλιότερα σχεδόν όλους τους τύπους πολεμικών της "Γηραιάς Αλβιόνος", δεν έτυχε να ανεβώ σε "Rothesay". Χαρακτηριστικά άλλη που θυμάμαι να έχει έλθει στον Πειραιά ήταν η BERWICK.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βίκτωρα, ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και αναμνήσεις σου  :Smile: 
Έχω εδώ μια φωτογραφία του 2005 στην Κεφαλλονιά. Το εν λόγω πλοίο έκοβε βόλτες για περίπου 2 ώρες έξω από την παραλία μέχρι που έφυγε πάλι. Γνωρίζεις μήπως ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι;

111.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα, ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και αναμνήσεις σου 
> Έχω εδώ μια φωτογραφία του 2005 στην Κεφαλλονιά. Το εν λόγω πλοίο έκοβε βόλτες για περίπου 2 ώρες έξω από την παραλία μέχρι που έφυγε πάλι. Γνωρίζεις μήπως ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι;
> 
> 111.jpg


 Eίναι πλοίο διάσωσης του Αμερικανικού Ναυτικού κάτι σαν πολιτικό ναυαγοσωστικό. Κλάσης USS "Safeguard" ARS-50, (Auxiliary Rescue Salvage). Δεν φαίνεται το νούμερο αλλά θυμάμαι ότι στην Μεσόγειο τριγύριζε το USS "Grasp" ARS-51. Κάπου υπάρχει μιά φωτό ενώ ρυμουλκεί το παροπλισμένο βαρύ καταδρομικό "Des Moines" γιά διάλυση. Γενικά γιά όλα αυτά μπορείς να βρίσκεις σε wikipedia κ navsource.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05  H.M.S. Norfolk D21.jpg H κλάση County ήταν από τα πιό όμορφα πολεμικά του 60-70. Ήταν κάτι μεταξύ καταδρομικού κ αντιτορπιλικού αλλά γιά να μην τρομάξουν στην Αγγλική Βουλή κ δεν εγκρίνουν την δαπάνη σε εποχή κ τότε περικοπών στην άμυνα,αποκλήθηκαν αντιτορπιλικά. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν destroyers leaders, αρχηγίδες δλδ κ γιά τους πολιτικούς βάφτιζαν το ψάρι κρέας.
Μόλις είχαν αρχίσει οι αεριοστρόβιλοι να μπαίνουν σε χρήση αλλά τα 8 πλοία της κλάσης εκινούντο με ένα περίπλοκο σύστημα πρόωσης το COSAG (COmbined Steam and Gas) με 2 σετ ατμοστροβίλων κ 4 αεριοστροβίλους Μetrovick.Oι τελευταίοι ήταν γιά άμεση εκκίνηση κ ο ατμός γιά μεγάλες ταχύτητες.
Αυτό που φαίνεται στο επίστεγο του ΝΟRFOLK είναι ο εκτοξευτής του Sea Slug, βλήματος επιφανείας-αέρος κ δευτερευόντως κατά πλοίων το οποίο όμως ήταν ξεπερασμένο από τότε που μπήκε σε υπηρεσία.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05   USS Albany CG 10 _2.jpg05   USS Albany CG 10 _ 3.jpgΤο ΑLBANY ήταν βαρύ καταδρομικό της κλάσης OREGON CITY,κατασκευής 1946 το οποίο το 1962 μετασκευάστηκε ριζικά σε πυραυλοφόρο καταδρομικό. Ήταν γιά χρόνια ναυαρχίδα του 6ου Στόλου κ επομένως με συχνή παρουσία στα νερά μας.Εδώ είναι λίγο πριν τον παροπλισμό του το 1980.Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1990.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS CONCORD AFS5.jpgΑυτό το στιβαρό σκαρί με την όμορφη παρέα στο βάθος που θυμίζει αμερικάνικο φορτηγό του 60τόσο είναι το USS CONCORD AFS5 πλοίο εφοδίων μάχης. Σκοπός του ήταν να ανεφοδιάζει εν πλω τα άλλα πολεμικά με εφόδια κ πυρομαχικά. Εντάχθηκε στο USN to 1968,παροπλίστηκε το 2009 κ βυθίστηκε σαν στόχος το 2012. Εκτοπίσματος 9200/16500 τόνων,εκινείτο με 1 ατμοστρόβιλο De Laval 22000 SHP που του έδινε ταχύτητα 21 κ. Ανήκε στην κλάση "Μars" η οποία περιελάμβανε 7 σκάφη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FS CASSARD.jpg
Το FS CASSARD D614 πριν λίγα χρόνια στο Ηράκλειο. Οι Γάλλοι πάντα ήθελαν να ξεχωρίζουν.Αντιτορπιλικό γιά τους Νατοϊκούς, φρεγάτα λένε αυτοί. Αν κ εδώ που τα λέμε, πολλές φορές το αν είναι Α/Τ ή Φ/Γ είναι μπέρδεμα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στα πλαίσια της φετινής Ρωσικής εβδομάδας στα Ιόνια νησιά, βρίσκεται από χτες το βράδυ στο Αργοστόλι το βοηθητικό του στόλου της Μαύρης θάλασσας ΚΙΛ-158:

http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?o...3590&Itemid=38

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα πλαίσια της φετινής Ρωσικής εβδομάδας στα Ιόνια νησιά, βρίσκεται από χτες το βράδυ στο Αργοστόλι το βοηθητικό του στόλου της Μαύρης θάλασσας ΚΙΛ-158:
> 
> http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?o...3590&Itemid=38


H συμμετοχή σε κάποιες εκδηλώσεις από ένα πολεμικό ναυτικό γίνεται με μάχιμα πλοία, όχι από ένα βοηθητικό ναυδέτων το οποίο έστω κ τυπικά έχει πολιτικό status. Tι να πω, οι άνθρωποι μάλλον ξεκούραση θέλανε κ αυτό τους ήταν διαθέσιμο,αυτό έστειλαν... :Surprised:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πέρυσι στείλανε το Νοβοτσερκάσκ. Φέτος, η επίσημη δικαιολογία ήταν, πως τα μεγάλα αποβατικά χρειάζονται αλλού, οπότε όπως λες και εσύ, αυτό είχανε, αυτό στείλανε  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέρυσι στείλανε το Νοβοτσερκάσκ. Φέτος, η επίσημη δικαιολογία ήταν, πως τα μεγάλα αποβατικά χρειάζονται αλλού, οπότε όπως λες και εσύ, αυτό είχανε, αυτό στείλανε


Tι να πω δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά κ το λέω διότι γνωρίζω την κρατούσα πρακτική. 
Θέλω να βλέπω τους Ρώσους στα λιμάνια μας αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές τα καράβια τους είναι απεριποίητα ακόμα κ η Φ/Γ YAROSLAV MUDRY η μόνη σύγχρονη στην περιοχή από ό,τι φαίνεται. Την άλλη φορά ήταν ένα Α/Τ κλάσης Kashin μέσα στην σκουριά,ούτε παροπλισμένο να ήταν :Surprised: . Κάποια αρματαγωγά σαν αυτό που έχεις δει ίσως να είναι περιποιημένα αν είναι στα πλαίσια εκπαιδευτικού ταξιδιού.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κοίτα να δεις ... Εξαρτάται από τη σκοπία που το βλέπεις  :Very Happy:  
Το αρματαγωγό πέρυσι ήταν καθαρό και περιποιημένο, αλλά ..., δεν είχαν ξύσει τη σκουριά. Απλώς την είχαν θάψει κάτω από τόνους μπογιάς!

----------


## erwdios

Καλησπέρα

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...mani-tou-pirea

όποιος κάνει μια βόλτα προς το λιμάνι, ας μας ενημερώσει..

----------


## Ilias 92

Και εμείς οι βλάκες φοβόμασταν μην μας πιάσουν με τις φωτογραφιούλες. :Apologetic:  :Apologetic: 
Εδώ κοίτα  ένα ένα και με πλήρες βίντεο παρακαλώ.

----------


## sv1xv

> Και εμείς οι βλάκες φοβόμασταν μην μας πιάσουν με τις φωτογραφιούλες.


Καλύτερα φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου. Αυτοί που τραβούν video φανερά έχουν και τον τρόπο τους να ξεμπλέξουν (ή να αποφύγουν τα χειρότερα) αν κάτι στραβώσει. Εγώ και εσύ μάλλον δεν τον έχουμε.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Καλύτερα φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου. Αυτοί που τραβούν video φανερά έχουν και τον τρόπο τους να ξεμπλέξουν (ή να αποφύγουν τα χειρότερα) αν κάτι στραβώσει. Εγώ και εσύ μάλλον δεν τον έχουμε.


Μάλλον έτσι είναι φίλε μου για να έχεις αέρα πρέπει να έχεις αβάντα από πίσω σου.
Να πούμε ότι τα βίντεο δεν είναι του zougla.gr αλλά μέλους του φόρουμ μας.
Μεταξύ μας σιγά τα πλοία, πολύ μικρά, αλλά όσο να ΄νε στενοχωρήθηκα που δεν τα έβγαλα.
Μόνο το Tούρκικο μου άρεσε κάπως.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...mani-tou-pirea
> 
> όποιος κάνει μια βόλτα προς το λιμάνι, ας μας ενημερώσει..


Έφυγαν χθες το απόγευμα. Πάντως με εξαίρεση την φρεγάτα τα υπόλοιπα είναι ναρκοθηρευτικά δλδ ουδέτερα κ αυτό γιατί γράφει η ROTTWEIL,η ΕRDEMLI...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον έτσι είναι φίλε μου για να έχεις αέρα πρέπει να έχεις αβάντα από πίσω σου.
> Να πούμε ότι τα βίντεο δεν είναι του zougla.gr αλλά μέλους του φόρουμ μας.
> Μεταξύ μας σιγά τα πλοία, πολύ μικρά, αλλά όσο να ΄νε στενοχωρήθηκα που δεν τα έβγαλα.
> Μόνο το Tούρκικο μου άρεσε κάπως.


Έχει δίκιο είναι όπως τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, εξαρτάται σε ποιόν θα πέσεις. Μου έχει τύχει πιτσιρικάς λιμενοφύλακας να δείχνει υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο κ αξιωματικός κάποιας ηλικίας να είναι πιό ανοιχτόμυαλος.
Τα ναρκοθηρευτικά είναι σκάφη που συνήθως δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ομορφιάς.Εντάξει το ιταλικό CROTONE κ φυσικά η Φ/Γ ALISEO (την έχω επισκεφθεί παλιά) ξεχωρίζουν.
Εσύ θα είσαι...της γαλλικής σχολής αφού λες γιά το τούρκικο :Fat: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δύο ρωσικά από χθες στην παγόδα,το αντιτορπιλικό SMETLIVY κ το βοηθητικό KIL158. Περνούσα χθες από εκεί κ είδα ότι δίπλα στην κλίμακα του Α/Τ είχε κάποια φωτογραφική έκθεση. Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει επισκεπτήριο; Χλωμό το βλέπω...

----------


## Ellinis

Xθες όταν είδα το KIL158 να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι το πέρασα για κάποιο είδος εμπορικού ειδικής χρήσης. Το χάζεψα για κάμποση ώρα μιας και είχα χρόνια να δώ κάτι σαν εμπορικό να μπαίνει στον Πειραιά. 
Και μια σημερινή με τα δυο πλοία. Για επισκεπτήριο δεν είδα αν έχει.

003.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Xθες όταν είδα το KIL158 να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι το πέρασα για κάποιο είδος εμπορικού ειδικής χρήσης. Το χάζεψα για κάμποση ώρα μιας και είχα χρόνια να δώ κάτι σαν εμπορικό να μπαίνει στον Πειραιά. 
> Και μια σημερινή με τα δυο πλοία. Για επισκεπτήριο δεν είδα αν έχει.
> 
> 003.jpg


 To KIL158 όπως κ πολλά ρώσικα βοηθητικά έχουν τυπικά εμπορικό status σε κάποια αντιστοιχία θα λέγαμε με την αμερικάνικη MSC ή τα αγγλικά RFA.
To Α/Τ SMETLIVY είναι το τελευταίο της άλλοτε  πολυάριθμης κλάσης Κashin στο σοβιετικό/ρωσικό ναυτικό γιά τα 300 χρόνια του οποίου χθες είχε τον μεγάλο σημαιοστολισμό όπως φαίνεται εδώ.
Όπως βλέπουμε στην φωτό έχουν κλήση στο επίστεγο.Φίλε Ellinis την ίδια ώρα πέρασα κ εγώ από εκεί!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτές τις μέρες ήταν στου Ξαβέρη το γαλλικό πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού FS VAR A608 κλάσης "Durance".
Λέμε μερικές φορές γιά τα δικά μας αλλά χρήζει άμεσης περιποίησης.Μόνη δικαικολογία ότι ίσως να προέρχεται από τον Ινδικό όπου οι Γάλλοι έχουν βάση στο Τζιμπουτί.
Η ελληνική ονομασία του τύπου είναι Πλοίο Γενικής Υποστήριξης (ΠΓΥ) αλλά General Support Ship δεν λέει κάτι στους ξένους.Στα αγγλικά είναι Replenishment Ship,Supply Ship κ άλλα παρόμοια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Όπως είπαμε και στο ΠΜ Βίκτωρα είχε και ένα αραβικό σύγχρονο στην παγόδα χθες, στα καρβουνιάρικα που λέει και παππούς μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως είπαμε και στο ΠΜ Βίκτωρα είχε και ένα αραβικό σύγχρονο στην παγόδα χθες, στα καρβουνιάρικα που λέει και παππούς μου.


Eίναι το ΑL HESEN P172,μιά μικρή κορβέτα των Εμιράτων που χτίστηκε πρόσφατα στο 'Αμπου Ντάμπι κ πρέπει να είναι σε ταξίδι προς τα ναυπηγεία CMN στο Χερβούργο που σχεδίασε την κλάση αυτή (6 σκάφη) κ εφτιαξε το πρώτο που λέγεται ΒΑΥNUNAH.
Οι πετρελαιάδες έχουν κ πληρώνουν γιά σύγχρονα οπλικά συστήματα που όμως πάντα δεν είναι νατοϊκών προδιαγραφών. Ένα σωρό όπλα κ ηλεκτρονικά σε ένα μικρό σκάφος δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...κ από πληρώματα ο νοών νοείτω!
Υδραίικα,Καρβουνιάρικα κλπ είναι από τις μάλλον ξεχασμένες ονομασίες περιοχών του Πειραιά.Σώζονται 1-2 καρβουναποθήκες περίπου πίσω από το πρώην μέγαρο του Γερ.Αγούδημου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτές τις ημέρες ήταν εδώ το USS SIMPSON FFG56. Σπάνιο να βλέπεις αμερικάνικη Φ/Γ κλάσης Ο.Η.PERRY,έχουν λιγοστέψει άλλωστε κ ήταν ευκαιρία γιά φωτό...Έλα όμως που την έβαλαν στου Ξαβέριου; Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να υπάρχουν μέτρα ασφαλείας από το ΛΣ απέναντι δλδ εκεί που πέφτουν της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης.Περιπολικό σπό την θάλασσα,περιπολικό (τζιπ) από την στεριά,όλο κ θα ήταν κανένα αμάξι με συμβατικές πινακίδες...Δεν αξίζει να τραβηχτείς κ σας το ξαναλέει ένας κάποτε παθών.

----------


## sv1xv

> Δεν αξίζει να τραβηχτείς κ σας το ξαναλέει ένας κάποτε παθών.


Πολύ σωστά . Η καλύτερη ευκαιρία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι από το κατάστρωμα πλοίου στον απόπλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σωστά . Η καλύτερη ευκαιρία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι από το κατάστρωμα πλοίου στον απόπλου.


 Πρέπει συμπτωματικά να ταξιδεύεις αλλιώς αν "καίγεσαι" τόσο γιά φωτό,πας μέχρι την Αίγινα. Τότε με τους Ολυμπιακούς που το λιμάνι ήταν απροσπέλαστο,μόνο έτσι μπορούσες να φωτογραφίσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RATCHARIT class PTG.jpg To 1980 αυτές οι νεότευκτες ταϊλανδικές πυραυλάκατοι κλάσης Ratcharit είχαν περάσει από τον Πειραιά σε ταξίδι παραλαβής από Ιταλία προς την χώρα τους. Σε μιά εποχή που στο δικό μας ΠΝ κυριαρχούσε ακόμα το τυφέκιο Μ1,οι Ταϊλανδοί ναύτες είχαν Μ16 παρακαλώ :Surprised: .
Αριστερά είναι το ΕSPRESSO CAGLIARI.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ενδιαφέρον. Δε γνώριζα ότι είναι Ιταλικής κατασκευής και σχεδίασης. Πίστευα, πως πρόκειται για Luerssen.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπράβο φίλε Αppia,να εμβαθύνεις στα πολεμικά! :Fat: 
Η φωτό δεν βοηθάει αλλά του Luerssen έχουν άλλα σουλούπια.Εδώ το μόνο που ξεχωρίζει,είναι τα διαφορετικά παράθυρα της γέφυρας.Το ωοειδές ραντάρ διεύθυνσης βολής WM25 έμπαινε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια σε αρκετά πλοία (φιλο)δυτικής προέλευσης.
Τα καραβάκια χτίστηκαν στο Cantiere Navale Breda. H Tαϊλάνδη έχει δεσμούς με την Ιταλία κ υπάρχει όμιλος Ιtal Thai που ανάμεσα στα άλλα, ελέγχει κ ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα εμβαθύνω  :Single Eye: 
Έχω ήδη τα σχετικά βιβλία από τον αδερφό μου, ειδικά ό,τι αφορά τα ταχύπλοα!

----------


## Ilias 92

Αμερικανικά πλοία φαίνεται πως είναι ( ήταν?) στον Πειραιά και στο Φάληρο, ποιός ξέρει να μας πει παραπάνω?

Το επισκεπτήριο στο ελληνικό πλοίο έγινε για αυτόν τον μηνά??

----------


## x4r7s

Στο φάληρο είναι το αεροπλανοφόρο Bush (CVN 77) και στον Πειραιά το καταδρομικό Philippine Sea (CG 58). Θα κάτσουν 2 μέρες και μετά θα συνεχίσουν προς Περσικό! Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν αν είχε επισκεπτήριο αλλά το βλέπω χλωμό έως και αδύνατο!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το επισκεπτήριο στο ελληνικό πλοίο έγινε για αυτόν τον μηνά??


Όχι Ηλία, αν είσαι Πειραιά θα το δεις στην παγόδα όταν έλθει. Ελπίζουμε να στείλουν κανένα άλλο τύπο όχι όλο Super Vita... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο φάληρο είναι το αεροπλανοφόρο Bush (CVN 77) και στον Πειραιά το καταδρομικό Philippine Sea (CG 58). Θα κάτσουν 2 μέρες και μετά θα συνεχίσουν προς Περσικό! Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν αν είχε επισκεπτήριο αλλά το βλέπω χλωμό έως και αδύνατο!!!


To ακριβές όνομα είναι USS H.W. BUSH CVN77. Ο πατέρας Βush εκτός από πρόεδρος ήταν πιλότος της Ναυτικής Αεροπορίας στον Β΄Π.Π.
Στην ΤV είπαν ότι θα φύγουν το Σάββατο κ σίγουρα δεν έχει επισκεπτήριο δυστυχώς.Το ΛΣ έχει πάρει ως συνήθως δρακόντεια μέτρα ασφαλείας να μην πλησιάσει κανείς.Ας αρκεστούμε σε μερικές φωτό από μακρυά.

----------


## erwdios

Tο γεγονός όπως το κατέγραψαν τα μέσα
http://www.enikos.gr/society/218141,...o_ston_Pe.html
http://www.piraeuspress.gr/on-the-ro...-fotoreportaz/

----------


## Ilias 92

Το αεροπλανοφόρο μπορούμε να το δούμε από Προφήτη Ηλία. Η έχει και εκεί μπλεξίματα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αεροπλανοφόρο μπορούμε να το δούμε από Προφήτη Ηλία. Η έχει και εκεί μπλεξίματα?


Aπό εκεί είναι πανοραμικά αλλά γιά πιο κοντά δοκίμασε από Πλ.Αλεξάνδρας κ από Μεταξά.Δεν νομίζω να έχει μπλεξίματα.
Στο avatar σου ποιός είναι;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Στο avatar σου ποιός είναι;


Στο avatar είναι ο καπετάνιος του Τιτανικού John Edward Smith. Τον είχε σε μια διαφήμιση το Ships Monthly για μινιατούρες τουΤιτανικού και μου κώλυσε. 
Εγώ ψάχνω ακόμα την τσιμινιέρα του Πρέβελη για να βρω τα πόστ μου!!
Από την Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας είχα βγάλει πριν δυο χρόνια ένα αμερικανικό αεροπλανοφόρο που το παγαίνανε για κόψιμο στην Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από την Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας είχα βγάλει πριν δυο χρόνια ένα αμερικανικό αεροπλανοφόρο που το παγαίνανε για κόψιμο στην Ινδία.


Aυτό ήταν το ΕΝΤΕRPRISE που είχε έλθει από τον ΙΝΔΙΚΟ. Τέτοια πλοία οι Αμερικάνοι δεν τα δίνουν έξω γιά σκραπ αλλά τα διαλύουν στην χώρα τους με αυστηρούς  περιβαλλοντικούς όρους,έστω κ αν είναι ασύμφορο.
Αλλά πριν τα πουλήσουν σε ιδιώτες αφαιρούν τον αντιδραστήρα κ το πυρηνικό καύσιμο που είναι χρονοβόρα διαδικασία.
Πολύ ωραία φαινόταν το ΒUSH από τον Προφ. Ηλία αλλά κ κάτω από του Μεταξά μιά χαρά ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε άλλους καιρούς η Τρούμπα θα γνώριζε πιένες,"κορίτσια ο στόλος!". Τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει κ με τα 7000 άτομα που βγήκαν στον Πειραιά απ' όσο είδα,κερδισμένα ήταν τα εστιατόρια κάποιου επιπέδου κ φυσικά τα κουλουριώτικα που ναυλώθηκαν γιά το πήγαινε-έλα Πειραιά-Φαληρικό Όρμο.Σίγουρα ωφελήθηκαν κ άλλοι επαγγελματικοί κλάδοι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δουμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες  από αυτές που συνοδεύουν το δελτιο τύπου του ΠΝ *εδώ*:

"Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού  ανακοινώνεται ότι την Τρίτη 04 και την Παρασκευή 07 Μαρτίου 2014, έλαβε  χώρα στο Μυρτώο, συνεκπαίδευση της Φρεγάτας «ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ» και της Φρεγάτας  «ΕΛΛΗ» αντίστοιχα, με το αεροπλανοφόρο USS George H.W. Bush και το  καταδρομικό USS PHILIPPINE SEA του Ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ.  

Αντιπλοίαρχος Δημήτριος Γούναρης ΠΝ
*Εκπρόσωπος Τύπου ΓΕΝ*"



IMG_4902.jpgIMG_4903.jpgIMG_4946.jpgIMG_4967.jpgIMG_4987-2.jpg
Στις φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε το αεροπλανοφόρο με τη φρεγάτα Έλλη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yποθέτω ότι αυτό μπορεί να έγινε σε συνδυασμό με την σκάντζα  των Φ/Γ που κάνουν σκοπούν κάπου στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## Ilias 92

Δυο γαλλικά πολεμικά βρίσκονται στον Πειραιά κριμένα πίσω από τους ευκαλύπτους. :Single Eye: 
Ξέρουμε πότε θα φύγουν;

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα το πρωί αναχώρησε η *Dupleix* *D641*
Ας δούμε τη *Cassard D614* που θα αναχωρήσει στις 8/4

DSC_0763.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αμφότερα είναι αντιτορπιλικά κατά το ΝΑΤΟ εξ ου το D (Destroyer) στον αριθμό,κατά τους Γάλλους όμως,που θέλουν πάντα να ξεχωρίζουν, είναι φρεγάτες.Κ να σκεφθείτε ότι αυτό που εμείς λέμε αντιτορπιλικό είναι από το γαλλικό contre-torpillieur αλλά μετά τον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο σαν όρος δεν υφίσταται στο ναυτικό τους.Όπως κ να'ναι το τι είναι Α/Τ κ τι Φ/Γ πολλές φορές είναι θέμα της κάθε χώρας.
Το FS DUPLEIX είναι κλάσης GEORGES LEYGUES της οποίας η κλάση CASSARD στην οποία ανήκει το ομώνυμο πλοίο είναι η αντιαεροπορική εκδοχή.
Το ζωνάρι που βλέπουμε στην φωτό,από το ύψος της γέφυρας μέχρι μετά το μεσόστεγο,είναι ενίσχυση που μπήκε εκ των υστέρων γιά τυχόν crack.

----------


## sv1xv

> Όπως κ να'ναι το τι είναι Α/Τ κ τι Φ/Γ πολλές φορές είναι θέμα της κάθε χώρας.


Και επίσης η ορολογία διαφοροποιείται με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Στην τρέχουσα δυτική ορολογία ονομάζουν αντιτορπιλικό (destroyer) τυπικά ένα σκάφος 4-8000 τόνων μεταξύ φρεγάτας και ευδρόμου (cruiser) αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη επικάλυψη του αντιτορπιλικού με τις δυο άλλες κατηγορίες για διάφορους λόγους, π.χ. διπλωματικούς, ακόμα και κοινοβουλευτικού ελέγχου (π.χ. εμφανίζεις μια μικρή φρεγάτα ως κορβέτα ή ένα μικρό εύδρομο ως αντιτορπιλικό επειδή η αντιπολίτευση αντιδρά στην αύξηση του στόλου). Π.χ. τα Arleigh Burke ξεκίνησαν από 8200 και σε επόμενα μοντέλα σχεδόν έφτασαν τους 10000 τόνους, όσο δηλαδή και τα Kidd τα οποία επίσης ήταν πολύ μεγάλα και βαφτίστηκαν αντιτορπιλικά για διπλωματικούς λόγους (παραγγελία του Ιράν). Από την άλλη πλευρά, πιο παλιά ονόμαζαν αντιτορπιλικά και σκάφη κάτω των 2000 τόνων, π.χ. τα αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας Αετός, Λέων κλπ θηρία, τα οποία σήμερα θα ήταν μάλλον κορβέτες. Ενώ πλοία μεταξύ 4-10000 τόνων τότε ήταν εύδρομα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και επίσης η ορολογία διαφοροποιείται με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Στην τρέχουσα δυτική ορολογία ονομάζουν αντιτορπιλικό (destroyer) τυπικά ένα σκάφος 4-8000 τόνων μεταξύ φρεγάτας και ευδρόμου (cruiser) αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη επικάλυψη του αντιτορπιλικού με τις δυο άλλες κατηγορίες για διάφορους λόγους, π.χ. διπλωματικούς, ακόμα και κοινοβουλευτικού ελέγχου (π.χ. εμφανίζεις μια μικρή φρεγάτα ως κορβέτα ή ένα μικρό εύδρομο ως αντιτορπιλικό επειδή η αντιπολίτευση αντιδρά στην αύξηση του στόλου). Π.χ. τα Arleigh Burke ξεκίνησαν από 8200 και σε επόμενα μοντέλα σχεδόν έφτασαν τους 10000 τόνους, όσο δηλαδή και τα Kidd τα οποία επίσης ήταν πολύ μεγάλα και βαφτίστηκαν αντιτορπιλικά για διπλωματικούς λόγους (παραγγελία του Ιράν). Από την άλλη πλευρά, πιο παλιά ονόμαζαν αντιτορπιλικά και σκάφη κάτω των 2000 τόνων, π.χ. τα αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας Αετός, Λέων κλπ θηρία, τα οποία σήμερα θα ήταν μάλλον κορβέτες. Ενώ πλοία μεταξύ 4-10000 τόνων τότε ήταν εύδρομα.


Συμφωνούμε γενικά,ένα αντιτορπιλικό είναι μεγαλύτερο από φρεγάτα της ίδιας εποχής.Βασικώς στην Δύση το σύγχρονο Α/Τ έχει αντιαεροπορικό προσανατολισμό. Γιά τους πολιτικούς βαφτίζουν το ψάρι κρέας μερικές φορές πχ στην Βρετανία γιά τα Ιnvincible στην αρχή εφηύραν τον όρο "through deck cruisers" ( ! ) ή στην Ιαπωνία λόγω των περιορισμών του συντάγματος τα καινούργια ελικοπτεροφόρα αποκαλούνται Α/Τ ( ! ) κλπ
Αντιτορπιλικό συνοδείας θεωρείται ξεχωριστός τύπος από το αντιτορπιλικό (στόλου) κ μόνο στην Ιαπωνία χρησιμοποιείται σαν όρος όπου στους αριθμούς σκαφών μεγέθους ελαφράς φρεγάτας ή κορβέτας μπαίνει το DE (Destroyer Escort). 
Στην Γαλλία λένε Φ/Γ τις FREMM ενώ τα ίδια σκάφη στην Ιταλία Α/Τ κ με D στον αριθμό. Η Γαλλία βάζει F στις Φ/Γ κλάσης Lafayette,στα avisos (ουσιαστικά κορβέτες) D'Estienne D'Orves αλλά κ στα Floreal που δεν είναι τπτ άλλο παρά περιπολικά ανοικτής θαλάσσης με καλές δυναστότητες.
Γιά τα A/T που είχαν φτιάξει μεταπολεμικά είχαν άλλους όρους: escorteurs d'escadre ( συνοδευτικά  μοίρας) κ άλλα παρόμοια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AL SHAMIKH Q40.jpg H νεότευκτη κορβέτα ΑL SHAMIKH Q40 του ναυτικού του Ομάν σε Ελληνικά ύδατα κατά το ταξίδι παραλαβής από την Βρετανία πριν από αρκετούς μήνες.
Χάρη στα πετρέλαια οι χώρες του Περσικού δαπανούν τεράστια ποσά σε σύγχρονους εξοπλισμούς αλλά γιά το επίπεδο του προσωπικού το θέμα σηκώνει συζήτηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γενικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν και επίτρεψέ μου σχετικά με το Ομάν, να διαφωνήσω  :Wink:  Από προσωπική εμπειρία, πίστεψέ με, οι κάτοικοι του Ομάν είναι έτη φωτός πιο μπροστά σε εκπαίδευση, νοοτροπία και φιλότιμο από τα λοιπά Εμιράτα του Περσικού Κόλπου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν έχω λόγους να το αμφισβητήσω αφού ξέρεις από πρώτο χέρι αλλά να σκεφθείς σε όλα αυτά τα κράτη,το Ομάν είναι σουλτανάτο *ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, υπάρχει έλλειψη ειδικευμένου προσωπικού τόσο που κάποιοι αξιωματικοί είναι ¶γγλοι,Πακιστανοί κα

*Αυτό γιά αρκετούς από τους νεώτερους θα θέλει εξήγηση έτσι όπως καταντήσαμε :Apologetic: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Εγώ το είδα ιδιαίτερα στην πολεμική αεροπορία τους. Πάρα πολλοί Άγγλοι. Πακιστανοί όχι. Αυτοί βρίσκονται στα ΗΑΕ. 
Στο Ομάν καταβάλουν όμως τρομερές προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσουν αυτό το φαινόμενο και όντως (στην ΠΑ) το καταφέρνουν σιγά σιγά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Εγώ το είδα ιδιαίτερα στην πολεμική αεροπορία τους. Πάρα πολλοί Άγγλοι. Πακιστανοί όχι. Αυτοί βρίσκονται στα ΗΑΕ. 
> Στο Ομάν καταβάλουν όμως τρομερές προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσουν αυτό το φαινόμενο και όντως (στην ΠΑ) το καταφέρνουν σιγά σιγά.


Ευνόητο είναι ότι σε όλες αυτές τις χώρες η επιρροή των ¶γγλων ήταν  σημαντική.Αυτό φαίνεται κ στις στολές που φορούν. Ειδικά γιά το ΠΝ του Ομάν που μιλάμε, εξακολουθεί να είναι σημαντική τόσο που νομίζω ότι αυτοί "κανονίζουν" κ τις παραγγελίες. Πάντως όπου υπάρχουν άλλοι,Πακιστανοί όπως είπαμε,είναι διότι προέρχονται από στρατιωτικά ανώτερες χώρες κ μάλλον φθηνότεροι από τους ¶γγλους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EL CAMINO ESPANOL.jpg Ένα πλοίο πολεμικού ναυτικού με εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον. Το ελαφρό μεταγωγικό ΕL CAMINO ESPANOL είναι ουσιαστικά ένα lo-lo/ro-ro ship που αγοράαστηκε κ μετασκευάστηκε  γιά τις ανάγκες των ισπανικών ενόπλων δυνάμεων. Εδώ, περαστικό από τα νερά μας

----------


## leo85

Το Ne Brasil σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

NE BRASIL 28-8-2014.gif.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To βραζιλιάνικο εκπαιδευτικό μας έρχεται σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> To βραζιλιάνικο εκπαιδευτικό μας έρχεται σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο.


Όπως τα λες είναι Βαγγέλη και αφού μας την έσβησε ο χάκερ, ας το δούμε όταν είχε ξανά έλθει στον Πειραιά στις 17/09/2011.

BRASIL U27 17-09-2011.jpg
Μπορεί να ήλθε να τσεκάρει και για άλλα αμφίπλωρα. :Fat:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το Ne Brasil σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά.
> 
> NE BRASIL 28-8-2014.gif.


Το όνομα είναι Brasil to NE είναι τα αρχικά από το Navio Escola δηλαδή Εκπαιδευτικό Πλοίο . Ας θυμηθούμε μερικά στοιχέια του:



> Είναι το Brasil U27(όχι Brazil όπως γράφεται στα αγγλικά), εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο του Ναυτικού της Βραζιλίας (όπως φάινεται και από τη σημαία στο άλμπουρο στις φωτογραφίες του sylver23). Όπως βλέπουμε στις ίδιες φωτογραφίες έχει διακριτικό κλήσης PWBL όπως δείχνουν oι σημαίες του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημάτων στο άλμπουρο στις ίδιες φωτογραφίες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14867
> Και μερικά στοιχεία:
> Εκτόπισμα κενό: 3.168 t
> Εκτόπισμα έμφορτο: 3.729 t
> Μήκος: 131,3 m
> Πλάτος: 13,5 m
> Βύθισμα: 4,2 m
> Ταχύτητα: 16 κόμβοι
> ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μοιράζεται το ίδιο σκάφος με τις φρεγάτες κλάσης Νiteroi αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι καθαρά εκπαιδευτικό.
Τα πβ των 47 mm είναι μόνο γιά χαιρετισμούς.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,τα πβ των 76mm (ίδια με εκείνα των "θηρίων") της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Αιγαίου δίπλα στον τάφο του Θεμιστοκλή είναι γιά τον ίδιο σκοπό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δε φαίνεται καλά, αλλά έχει υπόστεγο, σωστά;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε φαίνεται καλά, αλλά έχει υπόστεγο, σωστά;


Σωστά αλλά εδώ που έρχεται το  χρησιμοποιούν γιά εκδηλώσεις κ δεν νομίζω τέτοιο πλοίο να έχει το δικό του οργανικό ελικόπτερο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μοιράζεται το ίδιο σκάφος με τις φρεγάτες  κλάσης Νiteroi αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι καθαρά εκπαιδευτικό.
> Τα πβ των 47 mm είναι μόνο γιά χαιρετισμούς.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως,τα πβ των 76mm (ίδια με εκείνα των "θηρίων") της Ναυτικής  Διοίκησης Αιγαίου δίπλα στον τάφο του Θεμιστοκλή είναι γιά τον ίδιο  σκοπό.



Είχα ρωτήσει υποναύαρχο αν τα πυροβόλα στοντάφο του Θεμιστοκλή τα χρησιμοποιεί η Ναυτική Διοίκηση Αιγαίου γαι χαιρετισμούς και μου ειχε πει οτι δεν μπορούν να ρίξουν και απλά τα έχουν για φιγούρα. 

 Θα μπορούσαν να συντηρηθούν και να χαιρετάνε τα πολεμικά πλοία που μπάινουν στον Πειραιά ή ακομα και να δίνουν εκκινήσεις για αγώνες ιστιοπλοΐας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα ρωτήσει υποναύαρχο αν τα πυροβόλα στοντάφο του Θεμιστοκλή τα χρησιμοποιεί η Ναυτική Διοίκηση Αιγαίου γαι χαιρετισμούς και μου ειχε πει οτι δεν μπορούν να ρίξουν και απλά τα έχουν για φιγούρα. 
> 
> Θα μπορούσαν να συντηρηθούν και να χαιρετάνε τα πολεμικά πλοία που μπάινουν στον Πειραιά ή ακομα και να δίνουν εκκινήσεις για αγώνες ιστιοπλοΐας.


Τρία αν δεν κάνω λάθος πυροβόλα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο έτσι γιά φιγούρα;
Το ότι δεν ρίχνουν πρέπει να έχει γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια.Έχω δει παλιότερα χαιρετιστήριες βολές με ιστιοφόρο εκπαιδευτικό δεν θυμάμαι ποιάς χώρας. Κ τι κάνουν; Είναι ξεφτίλα να μην μπορούν να ανταποδώσουν,άρα κ οι άλλοι δεν ρίχνουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Είχα ρωτήσει υποναύαρχο αν τα πυροβόλα στοντάφο  του Θεμιστοκλή τα χρησιμοποιεί η Ναυτική Διοίκηση Αιγαίου γαι  χαιρετισμούς και μου ειχε πει οτι δεν μπορούν να ρίξουν και απλά τα  έχουν για φιγούρα. 
> 
> Θα μπορούσαν να συντηρηθούν και να χαιρετάνε τα πολεμικά πλοία που  μπάινουν στον Πειραιά ή ακομα και να δίνουν εκκινήσεις για αγώνες  ιστιοπλοΐας.
> 
> 
> Τρία αν δεν κάνω λάθος πυροβόλα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο έτσι γιά φιγούρα;
> Το ότι δεν ρίχνουν πρέπει να έχει γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια.Έχω δει  παλιότερα χαιρετιστήριες βολές με ιστιοφόρο εκπαιδευτικό δεν θυμάμαι  ποιάς χώρας. Κ τι κάνουν; Είναι ξεφτίλα να μην μπορούν να  ανταποδώσουν,άρα κ οι άλλοι δεν ρίχνουν.


Πρέπει να ειναι τρια και να υπάρχουν άλλα τέσσερα λίγο πιο νότια.
 Όπως μου ειχαν πει σωθηκαν από καποια πλοία που παροπλιστηκαν, πριν πανε για στόχοι ή για κοψιμο, από κάποιο διοικητη της ΝΔΑ. Οπότε ποτέ δεν έριχναν.  Οπότε δεν μπορεί η ΝΔΑ να χαιρετησει με κανιοβολισμούς καποιον επίσημο ή αποιο ξενο πολεμικό πλοίο. Νομιζω ότι οταν το απαιτει το πρωτοκολλο παει πολεμικό πλοιο στα ανοιχτα για αν ααποδώσει το χαιρετισμό, το εχω δει δε θυμαμαι σε ποια περίσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπειδή είναι κοντά στη γειτονιά μου θα προσπαθήσω να δω πόσα είναι.
Αυτό το αμερικάνικο πβ των 3"/50  υπήρχε κάποτε σε αφθονία: Α/Τ συνοδείας,Κ/Φ, Α/Γ, Ν/Α,ΕΚΠ ΑΡΗΣ.
Από πολλά παροπλισμένα αφαιρείται οπλισμός γιά επανατοποθέτηση αλλού ή γιά αποθ'ηκευση κ ενδεχομένως συντηρείται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FS COMMANDANT BIROT.jpg Το aviso κατά τη γαλλική ορολογία COMMANDANT BIROT κάποτε είχε πιάσει στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτά είναι πολύ όμορφα και χρήσιμα μικρά πλοία. Είδα τα Αργεντίνικα από κοντά και μου αρέσανε πολύ. Ήταν παραγγελία της Νοτίου Αφρικής που ακύρωσε όμως η Γαλλία (όπως τώρα με τα Μιστράλ ...).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι φθηνή λύση γιά α/υ πόλεμο,συνοδεία κ περιπολία. Η Τουρκία που δεν έχει πρόβλημα στελέχωσης έχει πάρει από την Γαλλία 6 απ'αυτά. Το 3ο της Αργεντινής είναι από παραγγελία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> FS COMMANDANT BIROT.jpg Το aviso κατά τη γαλλική ορολογία COMMANDANT BIROT κάποτε είχε πιάσει στο Ηράκλειο.


Συμπτωματικά χθες τό είδα παραβεβλημένο στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το site του ΠΝ θα είναι στον Πειραιά μέχρι 30/11 η νατοϊκή δύναμη SNMG-2 ήτοι το καταδρομικό USS LEYTE GULF,η φρεγάτα SPS ΑLMIRANTE JUAN DE BORBON κ η φρεγάτα ΗΜCS TORONTO.
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε να τα θαυμάσετε εκ του μακρόθεν διότι  επισκεπτήρια υπήρχαν στον καιρό της αθωότητας! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Joyrider

> Σύμφωνα με το site του ΠΝ θα είναι στον Πειραιά μέχρι 30/11 η νατοϊκή δύναμη SNMG-2 ήτοι το καταδρομικό USS LEYTE GULF,η φρεγάτα SPS ΑLMIRANTE JUAN DE BORBON κ η φρεγάτα ΗΜCS TORONTO.
> Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε να τα θαυμάσετε εκ του μακρόθεν διότι  επισκεπτήρια υπήρχαν στον καιρό της αθωότητας!



Ομολογουμένως με δυσκολία και στα μουλωχτά κατάφερα να τα φωτογραφίσω όσο μπορούσα καλύτερα στις 29/11, είχε αυστηρά μέτρα στο λιμάνι και το κόκκινο ήταν φυσικά κλειστό.

_IGP4873.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K εγώ κάπως έτσι. Γιά όσους η μηχανή τους έχει ικανοποιητικό zoom μιά καλή λύση είναι έξω από το λιμάνι κ από σημεία χωρίς εμπόδια. Δεν αξίζει να τραβηχτείς αν πέσεις σε στενόμυαλο λιμενικό.Το έχω υποστεί παλιά.

----------


## manolisfissas

Μέσα στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας δείχνει το AIS ένα Γαλλικό εφοδιαστικό, ξέρει κανείς κάτι ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;.

----------


## SteliosK

> Μέσα στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας δείχνει το AIS ένα Γαλλικό εφοδιαστικό, ξέρει κανείς κάτι ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;.


Έχει έρθει Γαλλική φρεγάτα αυτές τις μέρες..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει έρθει Γαλλική φρεγάτα αυτές τις μέρες..


Γνωρίζουμε ποιά είναι; Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα είχε.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΓΑΛΛΙΚΟ εφοδιαστικό όπου ήταν προχθές στον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας έχει μεταφερθεί στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία.

ΞΕΝΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ 31-1-2015.gif.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΓΑΛΛΙΚΟ εφοδιαστικό όπου ήταν προχθές στον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας έχει μεταφερθεί στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία.
> 
> ΞΕΝΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ 31-1-2015.gif.


 Nα βάλω λιγάκι τα πράγματα στη σειρά; :Fat: 
Εφοδιαστικό λέμε το μικρό τάνκερ που κάνει πετρέλευση στα άλλα πλοία,αλλιώς μπωνκεράδικο ή μπάριζα.
Αυτό εδώ είναι ΠΓΥ, πλοίο γενικής υποστήριξης του γαλλικού ΠΝ. Ανεφοδιάζει τον στόλο με καύσιμα,πυρομαχικά,τρόφιμα,εφόδια,ανταλλακτικά κλπ :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MONTCALM.jpgMARNE.jpg

FS MONTCALM D642 κ FS MARNE A630 από το shipspotting. Είναι τα δύο γαλλικά που κουβεντιάζουμε.

FS= French Ship, είναι το πρόθεμα στο όνομα των γαλλικών πολεμικών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 16 με 20 του μήνα θα επισκεφθούν τον Πειραιά τα κινεζικά πολεμικά CHANG BAISHAN αποβατικό δεξαμενόπλοιο (LPD), YUNG CHENG αντιαεροπορική φρεγάτα κ CHAO HU πλοίο γενικής υποστήριξης.
Γιά επισκεπτήριο μακάρι αλλά με ό,τι  έχει επικρατήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, καλύτερα ας μην κάνουμε όνειρα :Distrust: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Στα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης που δέσανε, υπήρχε επισκεπτήριο 2 και 3 ημερών!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης που δέσανε, υπήρχε επισκεπτήριο 2 και 3 ημερών!


Φίλε Appia :Fat:  αυτό είναι ενθαρρυντικό αλλά εδώ είναι Ελλάδα. Όμως στην περίπτωση που έχουν επισκεπτήριο κ τύχει της ανάλογης προβολής από τα ΜΜΕ,εμείς οι φίλοι των πολεμικών πλοίων (κ των ελικοπτέρων που φέρουν) κινδυνεύουμε από την κοσμοσυρροή να μην τα δούμε όπως θέλουμε κ να μην τραβήξουμε μιά φωτό της προκοπής.Έχω πικρή πείρα από επισκέψεις πλοίων της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ παλαιότερα.

----------


## erwdios

*Ήρθε ο στόλος!*Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά υποδέχεται από σήμερα τρία πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας, τα οποία και αποτελούν μέρος της 18ης Μοίρας της Ομάδας PLA Navy του στόλου Νότιας Θάλασσας.
Η Διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. και ο Πρόεδρος και Δ/νων Σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης, θα υποδεχθεί σήμερα Δευτέρα και ώρα 17:30 στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. τον Επικεφαλής της Μοίρας cpt. RADM Zhang Chuanshu, τον Πρέσβη της Λ.Δ. της Κίνας στην Αθήνα H. E. Mr. Zou Xiaoli και τους επιτελείς τους, προκειμένου να τους επιδοθούν θυρεός του Λιμανιού και αναμνηστικά δώρα. 
Η Διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. θα ανταποδώσει την επίσκεψη αυτή επί του πλοίου την Πέμπτη 19 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, ημέρα της Κινέζικης Πρωτοχρονιάς.

----------


## Nautilia News

IMG_10852.jpg 
*Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ο 18ος Κινέζικος στόλος*

----------


## erwdios

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατέπλευσαν το πρωί της Δευτέρας τρία πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας, που αποτελούν μέρος της 18ης Μοίρας της Ομάδας PLA Navy του στόλου Νότιας Θάλασσας.
Ο 18ος στόλος (18th Escort Task Group) αποτελείται από την πυραυλοφόρο φρεγάτα Yuncheng 571 (Jiangkai II- class), το αποβατικό σκάφος (Yuzhao-class) Changbai Shan 989 και το σκάφος υποστήριξης Chao Hu 890.
Η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. και ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης θα υποδεχθούν στις 17.30 το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας στα κεντρικά γραφεία του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. τον επικεφαλής της Μοίρας cpt. RADM Zhang Chuanshu, τον πρεσβευτή της Λ.Δ. της Κίνας στην Αθήνα H. E. Mr. Zou Xiaoli και τους επιτελείς τους, προκειμένου να τους επιδοθούν θυρεός του Λιμανιού αναμνηστικά δώρα.
Η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. θα ανταποδώσει την επίσκεψη αυτή επί του πλοίου την Πέμπτη 19 Φεβρουαρίου, ημέρα της κινεζικής πρωτοχρονιάς. 
Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της κινεζικής πρεσβείας στην Αθήνα, δύο από τα πλοία θα είναι ανοικτά για το κοινό την Τετάρτη 18 Φεβρουαρίου από τις 10.00 00 έως τις 12.00 και από τις 14.00 ως τις 16.00. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να έχουν μαζί τους τη ταυτότητα τους για να περάσουν την πύλη Ε12 ενώ ακολουθεί έλεγχος με ακτίνες Χ.

Εδώ και βίντεο κατά την άφιξή τους στο λιμάνι.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως συνήθως έχουν αντιγραφές-βελτιώσεις γαλλικών,ιταλικών, ρωσικών κ βάλε συστημάτων ενώ το layout του ΠΓΥ είναι φανερά πάνω σε αυτό των γαλλικών Durance όπως το ΜΑRNE που μας επισκέφθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες. Μειονέκτημα των Φ/Γ τύπου 054Α,κατά τη γνώμη μου σχεδόν μισή γενιά πίσω από αντίστοιχες δυτικές,είναι η πρόωση με ντήζελ η οποία σαν πιό θορυβώδης από εκείνη με αεριοστροβίλους συμβάλλει στον ευκολότερο εντοπισμό από τα Υ/Β.
Όσον αφορά το LPD,το οποίο ξεφεύγει σαν σουλούπι από τα περισσότερα δυτικά,εκείνο που σκέφθηκα ξανά είναι ότι μετά τον παροπλισμό του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ δυστυχώς δεν κοιτάξαμε να πάρουμε ένα άλλο,έστω μικρής ηλικίας, σκάφος αφού λύσεις υπήρχαν.
Η ποιότητα των πολεμικών κινεζικής κατασκευής είναι συζητήσιμη ωστόσο είναι προσιτά από θέμα κόστους σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες ακόμα κ αν αυτές είναι φιλοδυτικές.

----------


## erwdios

Έφθασε το πρωί της Κυριακής στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πλοίο διοίκησης αμφίβιων επιχειρήσεων HMS Bulwark L15. Κατασκευάστηκε το 2001 στην Αγγλία και αποτελεί μέρος του Βρετανικού Βασιλικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού από το 2004.

Μπορεί να μεταφέρει στο εσωτερικό του από τανκς μέχρι ελικόπτερα μεγέθους «Chinook». Πιο συγκεκριμένα, έχει δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 67 οχημάτων, 8 αποβατικών σκαφών μεγέθους από 10 μέχρι σχεδόν 30 μέτρα.

Το πλήρωμά του αποτελείται από 325 αξιωματικούς και υπαξιωματικούς, ενώ μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει από 400 μέχρι 710 πεζοναύτες.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## Giannis G.

http://www.pireaspiraeus.com/hms-bulwark-piraeus/ 
Βασικά από εδώ το πήρε η ζουγκλα.. :Surprised:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι στα πλαίσια των εκδηλώσεων γιά τα 100 χρόνια από την απόβαση στην Καλλίπολη. Γιά τον σκοπό αυτό ήλθαν στην Κρήτη 1 νεοζηλανδικό κ 2 αυστραλιανά πολεμικά.
Το BULWARK βασικά είναι LPD κ ως συνήθως υπήρχαν τα γνωστά μέτρα ασφαλείας από το ΛΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HMS BULWARK L15 φωτογραφημένο στις 10.25 π.μ μέσα από ΙΧ την ώρα που έχει βγει από τον Πειραιά. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσαμε να σταματήσουμε για να βγει καλύτερα. :Apologetic: 

HMS BULWARK L15 01 21-04-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όπως κ να΄ναι οι πολεμικοκαραβολάτρες σε ευχαριστούμε. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κινεζικό Εφοδιαστικό WEISHANHU 887 φωτογραφημένο στις 05-05-2015 όταν είχε έλθει στον Πειραιά. Δυστυχώς είχα ιό στο PC και δεν μπόρεσα να την ανεβάσω πιο νωρίς. 

WEISHANHU 887 01 05-05-2015 Κινέζικο Εφοδιαστικό..jpg WEISHANHU 887 02 05-05-2015 Κινέζικο Εφοδιαστικό..jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Παντελή μην παρασύρεσαι από αυτά που γράφουν αλλού.Εφοδιαστικό είναι αυτό που λέμε μπωνκεράδικο ή μπάριζα.Αυτό εδώ είναι όπως ο δικός μας ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ. Γράφεις ΠΓΥ κ ξεμπερδεύεις. :Fat: 
'Οπως κ να'ναι,ευχαριστούμε γιά τις ωραίες φωτό. :Fat:

----------


## proussos

DSCN2367.jpg

*Σάββατο 25/07 στη Ρόδο...

Η Γαλλική φρεγάτα FORBIN (D620) καταπλέει.
Η ναυπήγηση του "πολυεργαλείου" του Γαλλικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού περατώθηκε το 2006 αφού διήρκησε σχεδόν 4 χρόνια !
Ανήκει στην κλάση Horizon και φέρει το όνομα του Γάλλου Ναυάρχου Claude coun de Forbin - Gardanne.

Περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ : 
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_frigate_Forbin_(D620)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_de_Forbin

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_5921.jpgDSC_5903.jpgDSC_5902.jpgDSC_5909.jpgDSC_5915.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_5900.jpgDSC_5916.jpg 
Σημερα στην πατρα,
Ολα τα λεφτα το αστερι στην πλωρη
Μετρησα 12 ρανταρ μαζι με το ναυτιλιας,
Οπλισμοε και ρανταρ παντος ειδους
Κυριε Χιωτη τα φωτα σας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;559881]Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έχει καταπλεύσει το Ιστιοφόρο- εκπαιδευτικό *Guayas* του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού της Δημοκρατίας του Ισημερινού. Εδώ το GUAYAS όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 24-09-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Έλενα Φ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169612[/QUOUAΠριν λίγο καιρό ήταν εδώ το αδελφό του, μεξικάνικο CUAUAHTEMOC.
H φωτό θα πρέπει να πάει στα "ξένα πολεμικά σε ελληνικά λιμάνια".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> DSC_5900.jpgDSC_5916.jpg 
> Σημερα στην πατρα,
> Ολα τα λεφτα το αστερι στην πλωρη
> Μετρησα 12 ρανταρ μαζι με το ναυτιλιας,
> Οπλισμοε και ρανταρ παντος ειδους
> Κυριε Χιωτη τα φωτα σας


Είναι κλάσης KASHIN (20 πλοία γιά την πρώην ΕΣΣΔ 1962-72 κ 5 γιά την Ινδία το 1980-88) κ είναι το τελευταίο εναπομείναν εκτός από τα ινδικά αδέλφια του που είναι βελτιωμένα.Αν κ πρωτοπόρα κλάση στον καιρό της,το συγκεκριμένο κατασκευής 1969, είναι ξεπερασμένο.
Οι κεραίες που βλέπετε είναι ναυτιλίας,έρευνας αέρος,έγκαιρης προειδοποίησης,ελέγχου πυρός βλημάτων / πυροβόλων κ ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου.
Οπλισμό έχει πυραύλους επιφανείας-επιφανείας,επιφανείας-αέρος,πυροβόλα,τορπίλες,ανθυποβρυχιακές ρουκέτες κ νάρκες.Λεπτομέρειες στην wikipedia.Oρθό όνομα SMETLIVYY.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Είναι κλάσης KASHIN (20 πλοία γιά την πρώην ΕΣΣΔ 1962-72 κ 5 γιά την Ινδία το 1980-88) κ είναι το τελευταίο εναπομείναν εκτός από τα ινδικά αδέλφια του που είναι βελτιωμένα.Αν κ πρωτοπόρα κλάση στον καιρό της,το συγκεκριμένο κατασκευής 1969, είναι ξεπερασμένο.
> Οι κεραίες που βλέπετε είναι ναυτιλίας,έρευνας αέρος,έγκαιρης προειδοποίησης,ελέγχου πυρός βλημάτων / πυροβόλων κ ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου.
> Οπλισμό έχει πυραύλους επιφανείας-επιφανείας,επιφανείας-αέρος,πυροβόλα,τορπίλες,ανθυποβρυχιακές ρουκέτες κ νάρκες.Λεπτομέρειες στην wikipedia.Oρθό όνομα SMETLIVYY.


Τα διαβασα απο την πρωτη στιγμη  στην wikip... αλλα δεν ειχε λεπτομερειες για το λογο της υπαρξης τοσο πολλων κεραιων.
Δεν θυμαμαι να εχω μετρησει σε πολεμικο δυτικης χωρας τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο κεραιων.
Οπως βλεπετε κυριε Χιωτη μπροστα στις γνωσεις σας η wikipedia ωχρια γι αυτο και απευθυνθηκα σε σας
ΥΓ, περαστικα σας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν θυμαμαι να εχω μετρησει σε πολεμικο δυτικης χωρας τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο κεραιων.
> 
> ΥΓ, περαστικα σας


Είναι χαρακτηριστικό των πρώην Σοβιετικών/Ρωσικών.Αναχρονισμός βέβαια αφού ένα σωρό προεξοχές αυξάνουν το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό ίχνος του πλοίου.
Ένα ινδικό είχε πιάσει Πειραιά στο ταξίδι παραλαβής.
Ευχαριστώ γιά τις ευχές σας

----------


## SteliosK

Γνωρίζει κανείς το παρακάτω πολεμικό που ήρθε σήμερα :Confused: 

sk_0031.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φίλε Στέλιο, δες εδώ :

http://www.shipspotting.com/videos/video.php?vid=12371

Νεκτάριος





> Γνωρίζει κανείς το παρακάτω πολεμικό που ήρθε σήμερα
> 
> sk_0031.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0043.jpg

Σήμερα, στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.

IMG_0047.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το δίχτυ γιατί είναι απλωμένο γύρο από το πλοίο!!! Υπήρχε διαρροή??????

----------


## SteliosK

> Το δίχτυ γιατί είναι απλωμένο γύρο από το πλοίο!!! Υπήρχε διαρροή??????


Μπορεί να κάνει ανεφοδιασμό Παντελή και το βάζουν προληπτικά για τη διαρροή

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μπορεί να κάνει ανεφοδιασμό Παντελή και το βάζουν προληπτικά για τη διαρροή


Ο.Κ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## erwdios

Αναχώρησε έπειτα από 4 μέρες παραμονής στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το αντιτορπιλικό του Αμερικανικού Ναυτικού USS Winston S. Churchill DDG 81.
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1999 και αποτελεί μέρος του στόλου από το 2001. Έχει μήκος 155 μέτρα, πλάτος 20 και βύθισμα 9,4 μ.. Απο θέμα μηχανών έχει 4 τουρμπίνες General Electric LM2500-30 συνολικής ισχύος 100.000 ίππων που του δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να πλέει με 30 κόμβους.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΟΝΗΣΙΛΟΣ.jpgΟΝΗΣΙΛΟΣ (2).jpgΟΝΗΣΙΛΟΣ PV24.jpg

To περιπολικό της Κυπριακής Ναυτικής Αστυνομίας (Ακτοφυλακή) ΟΝΗΣΙΛΟΣ που περιπολεί γιά λογαριασμό της FRONTEX με έδρα τη Χίο.
Είναι τύπου Corrubia FPB30M κ η Ν.Α. της Κύπρου έχει άλλο 1 το ΘΕΞΑΣ ενώ 'αλλα 2 τα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ κ ΤΣΟΜΑΚΗΣ διαθέτει το Ναυτικό της Εθνικής Φρουράς.26 παρόμοια έχει η Guardia di Finanza (Ιταλικά Τελωνεία).
Στη Νο2 φαίνεται η τεράστια σημαία 150 τμ που υψώθηκε στον νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα επ'ευκαιρία της 11ης Νοεμβρίου,επετείου απελευθέρωσης της Χίου.Εορτάζουν οι πολιούχοι Άγ.Βίκτωρες σήμερα κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ το nickname μου φίλοι μου! :Pride:  :Pride: 
Στη Νο3 βλέπουμε ότι στην πρύμνη είναι γραμμένος λιμένας νηολογίου που σημαίνει ότι το σκάφος έχει πολιτικό status.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

maxresdefault.jpg

Aντιτορπιλικό RFS SMETLIVIY 810

TA MEMETIA BΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!! :Fat:  :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκεί δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν ....μάγκες.

----------


## Joyrider

Εξαιρετικά μάχιμο πλοίο για την ηλικία του (παραδόθηκε στον Σοβιετικό Στόλο το 1969), το Σεπτέμβριο ήταν πάλι στα νερά μας, στην Πάτρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκεί δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν ....μάγκες.


Ο Ερντογκάν την πάτησε,έμπλεξε με τον Πούτιν.
Μας έχουν πάρει τον αέρα,όχι τώρα με την κρίση αλλά από παλιά.Με τους πολιτικούς που έχουμε... :Apologetic: 
Το 1967 όταν έκαναν ΜΙΑ παραβίαση,προειδοποιήσαμε το ΝΑΤΟ ότι θα καταρρίπτονται τα τουρκικά αεροσκάφη κ πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια γιά να το ξανακάνουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικά μάχιμο πλοίο για την ηλικία του (παραδόθηκε στον Σοβιετικό Στόλο το 1969), το Σεπτέμβριο ήταν πάλι στα νερά μας, στην Πάτρα.


Φαίνεται ότι είναι το μοναδικό αξιόμαχο Α/Τ τού στόλου της Μαύρης θάλασσας διότι μαζί με μιά σύγχρονη Φ/Γ είναι τα μόνα που εμφανίζονται κ μάλιστα στον Πειραιά (φωτό) έχουν έλθει 2-3 φορές.

----------


## erwdios

Από το πρωί βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το ρωσικό καταδρομικό "Moskva". 
Δείτε βίντεο http://www.zougla.gr/thalassa/articl...ike-ston-pirea

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ούτε πρωταπριλιά να ήταν! Χθες στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν υπήρχε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ :Surprised: .

----------


## erwdios

Συγνώμη λάθος...!

----------


## SteliosK

> Ούτε πρωταπριλιά να ήταν! Χθες στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν υπήρχε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.





> Από το πρωί βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το ρωσικό καταδρομικό "Moskva". 
> Δείτε βίντεο http://www.zougla.gr/thalassa/articl...ike-ston-pirea



Δεν πειράζει φίλε erwdios
Να πούμε ότι το ρωσικο καταδρομικό *Moskva* είχε έρθει πριν 3 χρόνια στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*

----------


## Joyrider

> Φαίνεται ότι είναι το μοναδικό αξιόμαχο Α/Τ τού στόλου της Μαύρης θάλασσας διότι μαζί με μιά σύγχρονη Φ/Γ είναι τα μόνα που εμφανίζονται κ μάλιστα στον Πειραιά (φωτό) έχουν έλθει 2-3 φορές.


Όντως έτσι είναι Βίκτωρα, πάντως τα συνεχή πλεύσιμά του, μου θυμήζουν τη δική μας Φ/Γ Ναυαρίνον που τη βλέπω πολύ συχνά σε διάφορες αποστολές.

Καλές γιορτές εύχομαι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως έτσι είναι Βίκτωρα, πάντως τα συνεχή πλεύσιμά του, μου θυμήζουν τη δική μας Φ/Γ Ναυαρίνον που τη βλέπω πολύ συχνά σε διάφορες αποστολές.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές εύχομαι.


K o KOYNTOYΡΙΩΤΗΣ φίλε μου παρ' όλο που είναι η πιό παλιά τον οποίο έχω επισκεφθεί κ σαν KORTENAER ( ! )  όταν οι Ολλανδοί προσπαθούσαν να μας τις πλασάρουν.Τα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια που πήρα έχουν συλλεκτική αξία πιά.
Επίσης καλές γιορτές.

----------


## erwdios

Βόλτες στον Κορινθιακό και τον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο έκανε το τουρκικό πλοίο «TCG Hasan Paşa». 

Το πολεμικό πλοίο πέρασε από τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, με αρκετούς κατοίκους να κοιτούν απορημένοι το τουρκικό αντιτορπιλικό. Στο «TCG Hasan Paşa» κυμάτιζαν η νατοϊκή και η τουρκική σημαία.

Δείτε και βίντεο εδώ.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βόλτες στον Κορινθιακό και τον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο έκανε το τουρκικό πλοίο «TCG Hasan Paşa». 
> 
> Το πολεμικό πλοίο πέρασε από τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, με αρκετούς κατοίκους να κοιτούν απορημένοι το τουρκικό αντιτορπιλικό. Στο «TCG Hasan Paşa» κυμάτιζαν η νατοϊκή και η τουρκική σημαία.
> 
> Δείτε και βίντεο εδώ.
> 
> Πηγή: www.zougla.gr


Φίλε,υποτίθεται ότι είσαι γνώστης κ δεν θα έπρεπε να σε παραξενεύει αυτό.Το πλοίο που δεν είναι αντιτορπιλικό αλλά συνοδό ναρκοπολέμου εναλλάσσεται κατά διαστήματα με το αδελφό του στη διοίκηση της SNMCMG-2 οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου ασυνήθιστο να το βλέπουμε στα νερά μας
Το σωστό του όνομα είναι CEZAYIRLI GAZI HASAN PASA.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Φίλε,υποτίθεται ότι είσαι γνώστης κ δεν θα έπρεπε να σε παραξενεύει αυτό.Το πλοίο που δεν είναι αντιτορπιλικό αλλά συνοδό ναρκοπολέμου εναλλάσσεται κατά διαστήματα με το αδελφό του στη διοίκηση της SNMCMG-2 οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου ασυνήθιστο να το βλέπουμε στα νερά μας
> Το σωστό του όνομα είναι CEZAYIRLI GAZI HASAN PASA.


DSC_6285.jpgDSC_6284.jpgDSC_6282.jpgΣτο «TCG Hasan Paşa» κυμάτιζαν η νατοϊκή και η τουρκική σημαία μονο(ως συνηθως).Στο ρουμανικο και στην ΕΛΛΗ μας και η Ελληνικη.
Πατρα 5-3-2016

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα έχουμε ξαναπέι για τις σημαίες σε άλλο θέμα. Ας το παραθέσω κι εδώ αν υπάρχει γιατί θα γίνεται συχνά αυτή η κουβέντα.



> Τα εμπορικά πλοία είναι υποχρεωμένα να σηκώνουν σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtesy flag στα αγγλικά) δηλαδή να σηκώνουν της σημαία της χώρας που ανήκει το λιμάνι που καταπλέουν. Τα πολεμικά πλοία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα απλά κανουν ό,τι ορίζουν οι κανονισμοί τους. Σε περιπτωσεις που συμμετέχουν πλοία πολλών κρατών εφαρμόζεται ό,τι κάνει ο διοικητής της μοίρας ή ο αρχαιότερος Κυβερνήτης (για αυτό βλέπουμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες ελληνικές φρεγάτες με τη σημαία στην πρύμη εν πλω)
> Τα ελληνικά πολεμικά πλοία δεν υψώνουν σημαία αβροφροσύνης (όπως βλέπουμε παραπάνω δεν έχουν υψώσει οι ελληνικές φρεγάτες στην Τουρκία). Οι διατάξεις του ΠΝ ορίζουν ότι τα πολεμικά πλοία υψώνουν σημαία άλλου κράτους όταν χαιρετούν αξιωματούχο του κράτους αυτού (αρχηγό κράτους, ανώτατους αξιωματικούς κ.λπ.) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε* εδώ*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο πλοία του ΝΑΤΟ σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η ολλαδική φρεγάτα* HNLMS VAN AMSTEL (F 831)*,

IMG_0413.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 26/03/2016_

και το εντυπωσιακό Γερμανικό γενικής υποστήριξης _FGS BONN (Α 1413)_.

IMG_0006.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 26/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Κερνάνε και ......μπύρα στο * VAN AMSTEL.*  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Πειραιάς - 26/03/2016_
> 
> και το εντυπωσιακό Γερμανικό γενικής υποστήριξης _FGS BONN (Α 1413)_.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173781
> _Πειραιάς - 26/03/2016_


 Σε αυτό επιβαίνει ο διοικητής της νατοϊκής δύναμης στο Αιγαίο.Στα ΜΜΕ που όλα τα σφάζουν-όλα τα μαχαιρώνουν,το ανέφεραν σαν "φρεγάτα". Φυσικά καμμιά σχέση με ΠΓΥ.

Τελευταία εμφανίζονται στον Πειραιά τα νατοΪκά πλοία εκ περιτροπής προφανώς γιά ανεφοδιασμό κ ανάπαυση.

----------


## erwdios

Σήμερα κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά η γαλλική κορβέτα COMMANDANT BOUAN F797 που ανήκει στη συμμαχική δύναμη SNMG2 που επιχειρεί στο Αιγαίο για τη μείωση των προσφυγικών ροών. 
Περισσότερα καθώς και βίντεο από τον κατάπλου εδώ.


Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## Chosen_12

HNLMS Van Amstel (F831) με ηλιοβασίλεμα τραβηγμένο απο το Λιοντάρι του Πειραιά!

20160329_194150.jpg
20160329_194155.jpg
20160329_194159.jpg

----------


## Chosen_12

FGS Bonn (A1413) τραβηγμένο νύχτα

20160327_202946.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά η γαλλική κορβέτα COMMANDANT BOUAN F797 που ανήκει στη συμμαχική δύναμη SNMG2 που επιχειρεί στο Αιγαίο για τη μείωση των προσφυγικών ροών. 
> Περισσότερα καθώς και βίντεο από τον κατάπλου εδώ.
> 
> 
> Πηγή: www.zougla.gr


 Tύπου Α69, aviso κατά τη γαλλική οπολογία.Ευχαριστούμε γιά την ενημέρωση.

----------


## sv1xv

Το εκπαιδευτικό ιστιοφόρο Palinuro του Ιταλικού Ναυτικού είναι στο Πόρτο Λακί της Λέρου, προερχόμενο από Τσανακαλέ. 

Για την ιστορία του πλοίου: *Palinuro_(ship)* στην Wikipedia.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εκπαιδευτικό ιστιοφόρο Palinuro του Ιταλικού Ναυτικού είναι στο Πόρτο Λακί της Λέρου, προερχόμενο από Τσανακαλέ. 
> 
> Για την ιστορία του πλοίου: *Palinuro_(ship)* στην Wikipedia.


Γιά να θυμούνται την ιστορία τους αφού  ήταν σπουδαία αεροναυτική βάση τους.
Πάντως είναι σημαντικό που καταπλέει στο νησί ένα πλοίο συμμαχικού ναυτικού έστω κ αν δεν είναι μάχιμο με τις γνωστές  θεωρίες των Τούρκων περί αποστρστιωτικοποίησης των Δωδ/νησων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κινέζικο που ήταν ανοικτά από τα Σελήνια Σαλαμίνας στα τέλη Ιουλίου ποιο ήταν??? (είχε αριθμό 529).

----------


## Joyrider

Ήταν η φρεγάτα_ Zhoushan FFG-529, τύπου 054Α της πολυεθνικής ναυτικής δύναμης αποτροπής της πειρατείας στον Κόλπον του Άντεν.
Κατασκευής 2008 ανήκει στον στόλο της Ανατολικής Θάλασσας. Μας έχει επισκεφθεί πολλές φορές από το 2012.
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε Joyrider. 
Ας την δούμε λοιπόν φωτογραφημένη πάνω από το αμφίπλωρο Τελαμών, όταν επέστρεφα μαζί του από τη Λευκάδα στις 27/07/2016 και ήταν αραγμένη ανοικτά από την Κακή Βίγλα.

ZHOUSHAN-FFG-529-03-27-07-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε Joyrider. 
> Ας την δούμε λοιπόν φωτογραφημένη πάνω από το αμφίπλωρο Τελαμών, όταν επέστρεφα μαζί του από τη Λευκάδα στις 27/07/2016 και ήταν αραγμένη ανοικτά από την Κακή Βίγλα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177552


Ωραία φωτό φίλε,το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν μπήκε στο λιμάνι όπως κάνουν όλα τα ξένα πολεμικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο σκοπός στην πρύμνη......σου αρέσει?????

----------


## Joyrider

> Ωραία φωτό φίλε,το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν μπήκε στο λιμάνι όπως κάνουν όλα τα ξένα πολεμικά.


Ήταν στην Π10 του ναυστάθμου από τις 24 έως τις 27 Ιουλίου μάλλον για κάποιες επισκευές γιατί αγκυροβόλησε μετά
δεν το γνωρίζω.




> Ο σκοπός στην πρύμνη......σου αρέσει?????


Πολύ ωραία φωτό...Μάλλον για αραχτό κινέζο παλαίουρα ναυτάρα τον κόβω χαχα, συνήθως από την εμπειρία μου τα πολεμικά πλοία
βάζουν σκοπούς σε αγκυροβόλιο, πλώρα πρύμα κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνο που αυτές είναι τραβηγμένες 12.00 το μεσημέρι. :Eagerness:

----------


## Orpheas

μπηκε και μια μέρα στο λιμάνι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήταν στην Π10 του ναυστάθμου από τις 24 έως τις 27 Ιουλίου μάλλον για κάποιες επισκευές γιατί αγκυροβόλησε μετά
> δεν το γνωρίζω.
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ ωραία φωτό...Μάλλον για αραχτό κινέζο παλαίουρα ναυτάρα τον κόβω χαχα, συνήθως από την εμπειρία μου τα πολεμικά πλοία
> βάζουν σκοπούς σε αγκυροβόλιο, πλώρα πρύμα κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας...


A εσύ είσαι ενημερωμένος :Tennis:  Παλιότερα δεκαετία 80 κ πίσω δεν έβαζαν στον ΝΣ ξένα πολεμικά.
Με τον πόλεμο της Γιουγκοσλαβίας,έβαλαν ένα γερμανικό Adams από Αδριατική που πρέπει να είχε πρόβλημα στα καζάνια κ τα τελευταία χρόνια βάζουν (γιά λόγους ασφαλείας ; ) ισραηλινά ΤΠΚ κ κορβέτες που ασκούνται μαζί μας.

Στον καιρό μου,δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα,ακόμα κ στον ναύσταθμο τις μη εργάσιμες ώρες έβαζαν σκοπούς πρόστεγο-μεσόστεγο-επίστεγο κ το σκοπούν έβγαζε περίπολο 2-3 άτομα στο κρηπίδωμα τη νύχτα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μπηκε και μια μέρα στο λιμάνι


Ίσως γιά να κάνει στόρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ήταν η φρεγάτα_ Zhoushan FFG-529, τύπου 054Α της πολυεθνικής ναυτικής δύναμης αποτροπής της πειρατείας στον Κόλπον του Άντεν.
> Κατασκευής 2008 ανήκει στον στόλο της Ανατολικής Θάλασσας. Μας έχει επισκεφθεί πολλές φορές από το 2012.
> _


Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτο της από άλλη γωνία. Για τους φίλους του Π.Ν.

ZHOUSHAN-FFG-529-11-27-07-2016.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο τεχνολογικά προηγμένα πολεμικά πλοία της Ρωσίας - Η ρωσική Φρεγάτα «Admiral Grigorovich» αποτελεί το «καμάρι» του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, ενώ οι Κερκυραίοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να την επισκεφτούν από κοντά κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής της στο λιμάνι.
Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας έδεσε η ρωσική πολεμική υπερφρεγάτα του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, «Admiral Grigorovich» («Νάυαρχος Γκριγκορόβιτς»), με αφορμή τη ρωσική εβδομάδα που διεξάγεται για 15η συνεχή χρονιά και αποτελεί πλέον θεσμό για το Ιόνιο.
Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο τεχνολογικά προηγμένα πολεμικά πλοία της Ρωσίας. Το πλοίο είναι εξοπλισμένο με τις νεότερες τεχνικές λύσεις και οι πολεμικές δυνατότητές του είναι πολύ πέρα από τις δυνατότητες της πρώτης κλάσης των πλοίων και των καταδρομικών που κατασκευάστηκαν στη Ρωσία, καθώς έχει μοναδικά επιθετικά όπλα. Είναι εξοπλισμένη με αντιπλοϊκούς πυραύλους Kalibr-ΝΚ, ενώ διαθέτει και σύγχρονο σύστημα αεράμυνας. Κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Yantar στο Καλίνινγκραντ και εντάχθηκε προ μηνών στον στόλο της Μαύρης Θάλασσας.
Η ρωσική Φρεγάτα «Admiral Grigorovich» αποτελεί το «καμάρι» του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, ενώ οι Κερκυραίοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να την επισκεφτούν από κοντά κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής της στο λιμάνι.
«Η ρωσική εβδομάδα αποτελεί πλέον θεσμό στην Κέρκυρα. Εφέτος δε, αποκτά πρόσθετη σημασία καθώς συμπίπτει με τις εκδηλώσεις του Έτους Φιλίας Ελλάδας - Ρωσίας και τα 1.000 χρόνια από τη ρωσική παρουσία στον ¶γιον Όρος» δήλωσε ο δήμαρχος Κέρκυρας Κώστας Νικολούζος κατά τη διάρκεια της εθιμοτυπικής επίσκεψης που δέχθηκε στο γραφείο του από τον διοικητή της ρωσικής μοίρας, τον κυβερνήτη και από επιτελείς της φρεγάτας.
«Υποδεχόμαστε με μεγάλη χαρά τη ρωσική αντιπροσωπεία και ευχόμαστε καλή παραμονή στην Κέρκυρα»» είπε ο κ. Νικολούζος.
Από την πλευρά του, ο διοικητής της μοίρας των φρεγατών του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, εξέφρασε τη χαρά του για την παρουσία τους στην Κέρκυρα, καθώς και για το γεγονός πως οι Κερκυραίοι αναγνωρίζουν το έργο του ναυάρχου Ουσακώφ προς τιμήν του οποίου έχει ανεγερθεί μνημείο.
Ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας κάλεσε τους Κερκυραίους να επισκεφθούν τη φρεγάτα, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα που έχει ανακοινωθεί, και να παρακολουθήσουν τη συναυλία που θα δοθεί σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Πλακάδα του Αγίου.
Παρόντες στην επίσκεψη ήταν ο στρατιωτικός ακόλουθος της ρωσικής πρεσβείας στην Ελλάδα, ο ανώτερος διοικητής Φρουράς Θεόδωρος Γραμμένος και ο πρόξενος της Ρωσίας στην Κέρκυρα Νίκος Κανούλας.
Η ρωσική φρεγάτα «Admiral Grigorovich», θα παραμείνει στο νησί έως αύριο, ενώ το Σάββατο θα δέσει στο λιμάνι της Λευκάδας στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων για τη Ρωσική Εβδομάδα στα Ιόνια νησιά.

Πηγή: www.protothema.gr

----------


## erwdios

Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας και στο ύψος της Αγ. Νικολάου έδεσε σήμερα το πρωί μια γαλλική κορβέτα. Η κορβέτα «ΛΕΧΕΡ» θα παραμείνει για τρεις μέρες εκεί, ενώ το πλήρωμά της - γύρω στα 85 άτομα - θα βγει στη στεριά για ανάπαυλα. Η παρουσία του πλοίου δεν οφείλεται σε κάποια ναυτική άσκηση. 

Το γαλλικό πλοίο απλώς διέρχεται από την περιοχή και επέλεξε το λιμάνι της Πάτρας για ανεφοδιασμό και ξεκούραση του προσωπικού.

Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο εδώ.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τυχεροί οι φίλοι Κερκυραίοι.Που θα παει,θα δούμε τη ρώσικη Φ/Γ κάποτε στον Πειραιά.Το θέμα είναι το επισκεπτήριο...

----------


## erwdios

Αφίχθη το πρωί της Κυριακής στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το USS Mason DDG87, Αντιτορπιλικό κλάσης Alreigh Burke.
Μάλιστα το συγκεκριμένο πολεμικό πλοίο μόλις πριν από μια εβδομάδα βομβαρδίστηκε από ρουκέτα εδάφους ανοικτά της Υεμένης χωρίς όμως να πάθει κάτι.
Έχει μήκος 155,3 μέτρα, πλάτος 20 και βύθισμα 9.4. Διαθέτει 4 τουρμπίνες General Electric LM 2500-30 συνολικής ισχύος 100.000 ίππων που του δίνουν δυνατότητα να πλέει με ταχύτητα πάνω από 30 κόμβους.
Το πλήρωμά του απαρτίζεται από 380 αξιωματικούς και υπαξιωματικούς. Κατασκευάστηκε το 2001 στα ναυπηγεία Bath Iron Works και αποτελεί μέρος του Αμερικανικού Στόλου από το 2003.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## erwdios

Στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου βρίσκεται από το πρωί της Δευτέρας, το Ολλανδικό υποβρύχιο HNLMS-WALRUS.
Το υποβρύχιο είναι μήκους 60 μέτρων και βρίσκεται στο Αιγαίο στο πλαίσιο των τακτικών περιπολιών του ΝΑΤΟ.
Το θέαμα ήταν εντυπωσιακό με το σκάφος να δένει, στην προβλήτα 5, στην ανατολική είσοδο του λιμανιού, με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών.
Ο λόγος της επίσκεψης του τεράστιου σκάφους στο Ηράκλειο, είναι η ξεκούραση και αναψυχή του πληρώματος.

Πηγή: www.protothema.gr

----------


## Takerman

*Στάση στον Πειραιά θα κάνει ρωσικό καταδρομικό εν πλω προς τη Συρία*Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Στάση στον Πειραιά θα κάνει ρωσικό καταδρομικό εν πλω προς τη Συρία*
> 
> Περισσότερα *εδώ*


 Aντιτορπιλικό είναι δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.Τακτικός θαμώνας του Πειραιά.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συνάντηση της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ με επικεφαλής αμερικανικού πλοίου*


Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/syna...kanikou-pliou/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το L 3009 CARDIGAN BAY όταν στις 06-06-2016 είχε έλθει στον Πειραιά. Το τι είναι .....ας μας το πουν αυτοί που γνωρίζουν.

L-3009-CARDIGAN-BAY-02-06-06-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το L 3009 CARDIGAN BAY όταν στις 06-06-2016 είχε έλθει στον Πειραιά. Το τι είναι .....ας μας το πουν αυτοί που γνωρίζουν.
> 
> L-3009-CARDIGAN-BAY-02-06-06-2016.jpg


Eίναι δεξαμενόπλοιο-αποβατικό (LSD)κάτι σαν την ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ αλλά με εμπορικές  προδιαγραφές.

----------


## erwdios

Στον Πειραιά βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο από το πρωί της Κυριακής το αντιτορπιλικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ «USS Laboon DDG58». Πρόκειται για εθιμοτυπική επίσκεψη στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του pireaspiraeus.com.
Το πολεμικό πλοίο έχει μήκος 154 μέτρα, πλάτος 20 μ. και βύθισμα 9,4. Μπορεί να πιάσει ταχύτητα άνω των 30 κόμβων. Το πλήρωμά του αποτελείται από 280 αξιωματικούς και υπαξιωματικούς. 

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## erwdios

Στη ναυτική βάση της Σούδας και ειδικότερα στην προβλήτα του νατοϊκού αγκυροβολίου Μαραθίου κατέπλευσε το πρωί το πυρηνοκίνητο αεροπλανοφόρο των ΗΠΑ «USS George H.W. Bush».
Το πλοίο «μπήκε» στο λιμάνι συνοδεία τριών ρυμουλκών και θα παραμείνει στα Χανιά για 4 ημέρες, προκειμένου να ανεφοδιαστεί αλλά και για λόγους αναψυχής του πληρώματος όπως ήδη έχει ενημερώσει τις τοπικές Αρχές ο πλοίαρχος Μπραντ Κόλινς.
Το «USS George H.W. Bush» με το ψευδώνυμο «Εκδικητής» ναυπηγήθηκε το 2009 και η πρώτη του αποστολή έγινε το 2011.
Πρόκειται για μια πλωτή πόλη, με μόνιμο πλήρωμα 3.500 άτομα, ενώ περίπου 2500 είναι τα άτομα που βρίσκονται στο πλοίο ως μέλη των ομάδων υποστήριξης και πληρώματα αεροσκαφών.
Με μήκος σχεδόν 333 μέτρα, είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα αεροπλανοφόρα παγκοσμίως, ενώ η ανώτατη ταχύτητά του υπερβαίνει τους 30 κόμβους και έχει εκτόπισμα που υπερβαίνει τους 100.000 τόνους.
Το πλοίο φιλοξενεί περισσότερα από 85 μαχητικά F/A-18C Ηοrnet, F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου EA-18G Growler, ιπτάμενα ραντάρ Ε-2C Hawkeye και ελικόπτεραΗΗ-60Η.
Έχει πάρει το όνομά του προς τιμήν του 41ου Προέδρου των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών Τζορτζ Μπους.

Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ESMERALDA.jpg ESMERALDA

Το εκπαιδευτικό του Χιλιανού ΠΝ στον Πειραιά στις 23/7/08.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NE BRASIL.jpg NE BRASIL
Το εκπαιδευτικό της Βραζιλίας στις 21-8-08.
Το σκαρί είναι όμοιο με των Φ/Γ κλάσης Νiteroi.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KS NORGE.jpg KS NORGE

H πανέμορφη βασιλική θαλαμηγός της Νορβηγίας 12-9-08.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMCS IROQUOIS a.jpg

Kαναδικό αντιτορπιλικό ΙROQUOIS στις 30-9-08.

----------


## Joyrider

> Kαναδικό αντιτορπιλικό ΙROQUOIS στις 30-9-08.


Πανέμορφα τα πλοία αυτής της κλάσης (Tribal) και ιστορική τρόπον τινά η φωτό σου. Από τα 4 πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν δεν είναι πλέον κανένα σε ενέργεια
με αυτό της φωτό να παροπλίστηκε το 2015 και να περιμένει την μοίρα του. Από τα υπόλοιπα το ένα έγινε στόχος και βυθίστηκε, το άλλο διαλύθηκε και το τρίτο παροπλίστηκε πριν ένα μήνα ακριβώς !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανέμορφα τα πλοία αυτής της κλάσης (Tribal) και ιστορική τρόπον τινά η φωτό σου. Από τα 4 πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν δεν είναι πλέον κανένα σε ενέργεια
> με αυτό της φωτό να παροπλίστηκε το 2015 και να περιμένει την μοίρα του. Από τα υπόλοιπα το ένα έγινε στόχος και βυθίστηκε, το άλλο διαλύθηκε και το τρίτο παροπλίστηκε πριν ένα μήνα ακριβώς !


Χαίρομαι που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον γιά τα πολεμικά στο nautilia έστω από εμάς τους 3-4 που γνωρίζουν.Σε άλλα καραβολατρικά site έχουν βαθειά μεσάνυχτα κ φαίνεται από τις κοτσάνες που γράφουν.
Υπάρχει πληθώρα στο αρχείο μου από φωτό πολεμικών κ θα ακολουθήσουν κ άλλες προσεχώς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FS ACONIT Πειραϊκή α.jpgFS ACONIT Φάληρο.jpg

Η γαλλική Φ/Γ ACONIT φωτογραφημένη από το σπίτι μου στις 8-10-08.
Η κλάση La Fayette,η πρώτη stealth,σημείωσε εξαγωγική επιτυχία σε διάφορες εκδοχές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ROKS DAE JO YEONG Πειραϊκή α.jpgROKS DAE JO YEONG Πειραϊκή.jpg 25-10-08

A/T DAE JO YEONG* 977 της Ν.Κορέας ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής.Συγγνώμη γιά την ποιότητα των φωτό αλλά δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά.
Η Νότια Κορέα είναι σχεδόν αυτάρκης σε οπλικά συστήματα.

*Η απόδοση με λατινικά γράμματα ονομάτων από ασιατικές χώρες ποικίλει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ROKS CHEONJI a.jpgROKS CHEONJI c.jpg 26-28/10/2008

Πλοίο Γενικής Υποστήριξης CHEONJI AOE57 της Νότιας Κορέας.Με σαφείς αμερικανικές κ ιαπωνικές επιρροές.
Εγώ θα προτιμούσα γιά το ΠΝ δύο σαν αυτό αντί γιά το ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ.
 Στη Νο1 από μέσα είναι το αντιτορπιλικό DAE JO YEONG.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RFS YAMAL a.jpg 28-10-08

Ρωσικό αρματαγωγό ΥΑΜΑL.
O μεγάλος σημαιοστολισμός είναι γιά την εθνική μας εορτή.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ατύχημα με γερμανική φρεγάτα στον Πειραιά - Κατέληξε στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας*

Δεύτερο ατύχημα με φρεγάτα ξένης χώρας στον Πειραιά!


Τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη είχαμε το σπάσιμο του κάβου ρυμουλκού, ο οποίος κατέληξε στο ελικοδρόμιο φρεγάτας του Μαρόκου.

Χθες έγινε το ίδιο με το FGS Brandenburg (F 215), γερμανική φρεγάτα τύπου 123 που ανήκει στη δύναμη της SNMG2
Kατά την έξοδό της χθες το μεσημέρι από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ίδιο σκηνικό με τη Μαροκινή φρεγάτα, από λάθος χειρισμό και συνεννόηση με τα ρυμουλκά που το υποβοηθούσαν να εξέλθει του λιμανιού, έμπλεξαν οι κάβοι ρυμούλκησης στα πηδάλια του γερμανικού πλοίου, προξενώντας ζημιά.


¶μεσα ενημερώθηκε το ΓΕΝ όπου έθεσε τον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας σε ετοιμότητα για την υποδοχή του γερμανικού πλοίου και παροχή κάθε δυνατής βοήθειας, ώστε να επισκευαστεί η όποια βλάβη.

Η φρεγάτα των Γερμανών αναμένει ανταλλακτικά για την επιδιόρθωσή της.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλά κάνεις κ το ανεβάζεις,αν κ είναι γνωστό εδώ κ λίγες μέρες.
Στη φωτό είναι η Φ/Γ BAYERN της ίδιας κλάσης.

----------


## Joyrider

> A/T DAE JO YEONG* 977 της Ν.Κορέας ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής.Συγγνώμη γιά την ποιότητα των φωτό αλλά δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά.
> Η Νότια Κορέα είναι σχεδόν αυτάρκης σε οπλικά συστήματα.
> 
> *Η απόδοση με λατινικά γράμματα ονομάτων από ασιατικές χώρες ποικίλει.


Πρόκειται για την προσπάθεια του Νοτιοκορεατικού Ναυτικού να μπει με αξιώσεις στις ναυτικές δυνάμεις του Ειρηνικού με αυτήν την κλάσση πλοίων.
Κατασκευάστηκαν 6 πλοία από το 2003 έως το 2008, αυτό της φωτό είναι το τρίτο της σειρά και παραδόθηκε το 2005. Τα μισά τα έφτιαξε
η Huyndai και τα άλλα μισά η Daewoo. Τα οπλικά τους συστήματα είναι τα γνωστά ευρωπαϊκά και εντυπωσιακά που φοράνε και οι συγχρονές 
φρεγάτες των ευρωπαϊκών ναυτικών δυνάμεων.
Ολα τα πλοία της κλάσσης είναι ενεργά και μάλιστα τα δύο πρώτα της σειράς περνάνε αυτό τον καιρό εκσυγχρονισμό με το νέο σύστημα AEGIS KDX-IIA
και θα προβιβαστούν σε stelth ικανότητες. Τα υπόλοιπα φέρουν το AEGIS KDX-II.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά κάνεις κ το ανεβάζεις,αν κ είναι γνωστό εδώ κ λίγες μέρες.
> Στη φωτό είναι η Φ/Γ BAYERN της ίδιας κλάσης.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η άλλη φορά που φιλοξενήσαμε γερμανικό πλοίο στον ΝΣ,ήταν το 1999 ( ; ) .Ένα Αdams από αυτά που περιπολούσαν στην Αδριατική,είχε πρόβλημα στα καζάνια του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρόκειται για την προσπάθεια του Νοτιοκορεατικού Ναυτικού να μπει με αξιώσεις στις ναυτικές δυνάμεις του Ειρηνικού με αυτήν την κλάσση πλοίων.
> Κατασκευάστηκαν 6 πλοία από το 2003 έως το 2008, αυτό της φωτό είναι το τρίτο της σειρά και παραδόθηκε το 2005. Τα μισά τα έφτιαξε
> η Huyndai και τα άλλα μισά η Daewoo. Τα οπλικά τους συστήματα είναι τα γνωστά ευρωπαϊκά και εντυπωσιακά που φοράνε και οι συγχρονές 
> φρεγάτες των ευρωπαϊκών ναυτικών δυνάμεων.
> Ολα τα πλοία της κλάσσης είναι ενεργά και μάλιστα τα δύο πρώτα της σειράς περνάνε αυτό τον καιρό εκσυγχρονισμό με το νέο σύστημα AEGIS KDX-IIA
> και θα προβιβαστούν σε stelth ικανότητες. Τα υπόλοιπα φέρουν το AEGIS KDX-II.


Οι άνθρωποι κάνουν θαύματα κ όχι μόνο στο ναυτικό.Υπάρχει βέβαια ο κίνδυνος από την Βόρειο Κορέα (βαλλιστικοί πύραυλοι κλπ) αλλά δεν αρκούνται στην υποστήριξη από τις ΗΠΑ,ούτε περιμένουν από την Ιαπωνία με την οποία δεν τα πάνε καλά παρ' όλο που ο εχθρός είναι κοινός.Η εποχή που είχαν αμερικάνικο μεταχειρισμένο υλικό του Β' ΠΠ έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.
Επιπλέον εδώ κ χρόνια πουλάνε σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες κ η συνεργασία με την Τουρκία είναι γνωστή.

Σαν ναυτικός είχα πάει στο Πουσάν όπου απαγορευόταν αυστηρά η φωτογράφιση,ο καπετάνιος μάς έκλεισε τις φωτογραφικές στο τράνζιτο γιά σιγουριά κ 
προειδοποίησε ιδιαίτερα εμένα αφού ήξερε το ψώνιο μου. Θυμάμαι,στο λιμάνι υπήρχαν κ αμερικάνικες FFG κλάσης Βrooke.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Ατύχημα με γερμανική φρεγάτα στον Πειραιά - Κατέληξε στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας*
> 
> 
> 
> Δεύτερο ατύχημα με φρεγάτα ξένης χώρας στον Πειραιά!
> 
> 
> Τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη είχαμε το σπάσιμο του κάβου ρυμουλκού, ο οποίος κατέληξε στο ελικοδρόμιο φρεγάτας του Μαρόκου.
> 
> ...


Στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη από χθες,εξαιρετικόγεγονός που μπήκε σε αυτήν ξένο πολεμικό.Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανασυμβεί.

Προσοχή στις φωτό,το ΛΣ θα την έχει στήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο του??????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καμιά φωτο του??????


Πολεμικό κ μάλιστα ξένο στη δεξαμενή δεν νομίζω...
Φίλε ξέρεις το αλκολίκι μου με τα πολεμικά.Πιστεύω όταν πλησιάσω να δω, θα μου πούνε: τι θέλετε,τι κοιτάτε,δεν μπορείτε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά ομίλησες ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Προφανώς ο Παντελής ζήτησε φωτό του πλοίου στην δεξαμενή από .....κεκτημένη ταχύτητα !!!  Είπαμε είμαστε καραβολάτρες, είπαμε είμαστε ...βαποροβαρεμένοι, είπαμε είμαστε θαλασσοπαλαβοί, αλλά όχι και τρελοί να πάμε να τραβήξουμε πολεμικό σε δεξαμενή και μάλιστα ξένο !!!

Αν και πιστεύω ότι σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα αθωωνόμασταν πάραυτα, λόγω.......... (τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται) !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά ομίλησες ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Προφανώς ο Παντελής ζήτησε φωτό του πλοίου στην δεξαμενή από .....κεκτημένη ταχύτητα !!!  Είπαμε είμαστε καραβολάτρες, είπαμε είμαστε ...βαποροβαρεμένοι, είπαμε είμαστε θαλασσοπαλαβοί, αλλά όχι και τρελοί να πάμε να τραβήξουμε πολεμικό σε δεξαμενή και μάλιστα ξένο !!!
> 
> Αν και πιστεύω ότι σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα αθωωνόμασταν πάραυτα, λόγω.......... (τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται) !!!


Φίλε μου, πρόκειται γιά τη ναυαρχίδα της νατοϊκής δύναμης στο Αιγαίο.Ούτε τρομοκράτες,ούτε κατάσκοποι είμαστε αλλά μέχρι να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας...γιατί να τραβηχτούμε άδικα κ επιπλέον να σου κάνουν format στη μηχανή ή να σου πάρουν την κάρτα.
Το Σάββατο το πρωί πλησίασα να κοιτάξω από την περίφραξη των δεξαμενών αλλά υπήρχε ένας "ύποπτος" τύπος με πολιτικά σε αμάξι με συμβατικές πινακίδες κ δεν έκατσα γιά πολύ,φυσικά να δω τα  βρεχάμενα ούτε λόγος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το _FGS Brandenburg (F 215)_  θα παραμείνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά έως τις 23/05/2017 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό που  στο άλλο φόρουμ  ο φωτογραφίσας νομίζει γιά βολβό είναι θόλος του σόναρ.
Φρεγάτα κ βολβός,κομματάκι δύσκολο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πλησίασα χθες στη Φ/Γ. Κατ'αρχήν υπάρχουν 2 μεγάλες Η/Μ στη ξηρά κ της δίνουν ρεύμα.
Στα ύφαλα δουλεύουν σε 2 σημεία τα οποία είναι καλυμένα με τέντα σε σκαλωσιές γιά τα αδιάκριτα μάτια κ φακούς: Kατάπλωρα στον θόλο του σόναρ στα δεξιά κ πρύμα στη δεξιά προπέλα.Κρίνοντας από ό,τι λέχθηκε, ο κάβος που έσπασε από το Ρ/Κ στην πρύμη τον πήρε από κάτω η προπέλα κ στη συνέχεια το καράβι βρήκε με την πλώρη στον λιμενοβραχίωνα.Λόγω κ του χρόνου παραμονής του πλοίου εκτός ενέργειας η ζημιά είναι σημαντική:τόσο στο σόναρ όσο κ στην προπέλα (pitch? ,πτερύγια? ). Πρέπει να δουλεύουν κ Έλληνες στα συνεργεία.
Το πλοίο είναι στιβαρή κατασκευή,σε άριστη κατάσταση χωρίς βούλες κ τρακαρίσματα που έχουν οι ανάλογης ηλικίας. ελληνικές ΜΕΚΟ

----------


## proussos

DSCN6529.jpg

*Η Τουρκική Φρεγάτα YILDIRIM (F - 243) πριν λίγο , ΔΥΤΙΚΑ της Κέας...μετά συνοδείας !*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> DSCN6529.jpg
> 
> *Η Τουρκική Φρεγάτα YILDIRIM (F - 243) πριν λίγο , ΔΥΤΙΚΑ της Κέας...μετά συνοδείας !*


Eίναι μιά ελληνική ΤΠΚ Combattante IIIB.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στον Πειραιά (προλιμένας) είδα χθες 3 κινέζικα πολεμικά: 1 αντιτορπιλικό,1 φρεγάτα κ 1 ΠΓΥ. Αυτό το αναφέρω γιά να προλάβω τις  χαζομάρες περί εφοδιαστικού
(  γιά το ΠΓΥ ) κ τα τοιαύτα. 
Όποιος ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο ονόματα κλπ  ας το γράψει.Επίσης καμιά φωτό.

----------


## Joyrider

Είναι η Task Force 150 του 18ου Στόλου της Κίνας, φίλε Βίκτωρα, έφυγε τον Απρίλιο από τη Σαγκάη για επίσκεψη σε 20 χώρες. Αναφέρονται σχετικά στο παρακάτω link και τα ονόματα και οι τύποι των πλοίων που ήρθαν στον Πειραιά. Εντυπωσιακότατο το Α/Τ πάντως ! Είχαν και συνάντηση οι αξιωματικοί των πλοίων με τον ΑΓΕΕΘΑ. 


http://www.popsci.com/chinese-naval-task-force-starts-20-nation-grand-tour


http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...rchigos-geetha

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε joyrider, στο μεταξύ τα είχα βρει.Το ΠΓΥ είναι τύπου 903Α, το CHAO HU 890, είχε έλθει τότε με το LPD κ την άλλη Φ/Γ.
Από αντιγραφή εννοείται σκίζουν οι Κινέζοι,αυτό εδώ παραπέμπει σε γαλλικό Durance.Δες επίσης στο 1ο link τον οπλισμό των ειδικών δυνάμεων,ο σοβιετικής προέλευσης είναι προ πολλού παρελθόν.
Έχουν κατορθώσει να εξάγουν όπλα,στην προκείμενη περίπτωση πλοία,σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες γιά τις οποίες τα δυτικά συστήματα είναι δυσπρόσιτα είτε λόγω περιορισμών είτε λόγω κόστους.Η...ποιότητα είναι ένα ερώτημα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01652.jpg

Μαροκινές κορβέτες  TARIK BEN ZIYAD 613 κ MULAY SULTAN ISMAIL 614 που επισκέφθηκαν τον Πειραιά τον περασμένο Απρίλιο.
Ολλανδικής κατασκευής τύπου SIGMA σημειώνουν επιτυχία σε τριτοκοσμικά ναυτικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά κάνεις κ το ανεβάζεις,αν κ είναι γνωστό εδώ κ λίγες μέρες.
> Στη φωτό είναι η Φ/Γ BAYERN της ίδιας κλάσης.


BRANDENBURG.jpg

Εδώ η BRANDENBURG στις 15/4/17 λίγο πριν πάθει τη ζημιά.

----------


## leo85

Την ημέρα του δεκαπενταύγουστου πέρναγε τι δίαυλο με προορισμό τον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας!!!!


ΞΈΝΟ-ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΌ--15-8-2017-01.jpg
15-08-2017.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα πρόκειται για την γερμανική φρεγάτα _FGS Brandenburg - F 215_, _περισσότερα εδώ_ και _εδώ_.

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο το ξέρω, απλά ξανά ήρθε στο Ν.Σ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συμμαχικό πλοίο είναι,στο Αιγαίο τριγυρνά,κάποιο πρόβλημα θα έχει,πού αλλού να πάει;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BIG HORN T-AO198.jpg USNS BIG HORN  T-AO198

Πετρελαιοφόρο στόλου κλάσης Ηenry J. Kaiser στον μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους 30-4-17.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MERIKARHU.jpg shipspotting

Δεν είναι ακριβώς πολεμικό αλλά το σκάφος της Φινλανδικής Ακτοφυλακής ΜΕRIKARHU το οποίο τελευταία είναι στα νερά μας στα πλαίσια της FRONTEX.
Στη φωτό είναι στη Σούδα αλλά αυτές τις μέρες πέρασε κ από τον Πειραιά.
Πολλά περιπολικά ακτοφυλακής είναι άοπλα,το συγκεκριμένο έχει πρόβλεψη γιά ένα δίδυμο  πυροβόλο των 23 χιλ.,ενώ άλλα οι δυνατότητές τους είναι συγκρίσιμες με αυτές μιάς κορβέτας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS MESA VERDE LPD19.jpg USS MESA VERDE LPD19

Πειραιάς 11/6/17. Αποβατικό δεξαμενόπλοιο κατά την ελληνική ορολογία.
Πολλή σκουριά φίλοι μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αποβατικό δεξαμενόπλοιο κατά την ελληνική ορολογία.


H ερμηνεία του LPD είναι κατά τους Αμερικάνους  Αmphibious Transport Dock δλδ σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση Δεξαμενόπλοιο Μεταγωγικό Αμφιβίων Επιχειρήσεων .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> USS MESA VERDE LPD19.jpg USS MESA VERDE LPD19
> 
> Πειραιάς 11/6/17. Αποβατικό δεξαμενόπλοιο κατά την ελληνική ορολογία.
> Πολλή σκουριά φίλοι μου.


Εμ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ μου, δεν είναι ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ούτε ποστάλι ώστε να κινδυνεύει (λόγω των "τρεξιμάτων") να χαρακτηριστεί .....σαπάκι και σκυλοπνίχτης είτε από επιβάτες είτε από κάποιον φωστήρα δημοσιογράφο !!! Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί το 2004.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ μου, δεν είναι ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ούτε ποστάλι ώστε να κινδυνεύει (λόγω των "τρεξιμάτων") να χαρακτηριστεί .....σαπάκι και σκυλοπνίχτης είτε από επιβάτες είτε από κάποιον φωστήρα δημοσιογράφο !!! Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί το 2004.


Το έγραψα διότι αλλιώς μας έχουν συνηθίσει κ πραγματικά είναι πολύ σπάνιο,άν όχι μοναδική περίπτωση, γιά αμερικάνικο πολεμικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

JINGZHOU 532.jpg 
Η Κινεζική Φ/Γ JINGZHOU 532 στις 23-7-17 στον Πειραιά.
Τα κινεζικά πολεμικά μοιάζουν όλο κ περισσότερο με τα αντίστοιχα δυτικά. Τα "σοβιετικά" σουλούπια είναι πιά παρελθόν.

----------


## erwdios

H Πρεσβεία της Ιταλίας στην Αθήνα, ανακοινώνει τον κατάπλου του  πλοίου  «Luigi Durand de La Penne» του Ιταλικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, στο Λιμάνι  του Πειραιά όπου και θα αγκυροβολήσει από τις 28 έως τις 31 Αυγούστου  στο terminal των κρουαζιερόπλοιων.

Το «Luigi Durand de la Penne» είναι ένα  αντιτορπιλικό (Destroyer)  πολλαπλών χρήσεων  και αποτελεί ένα είδος πολεμικού πλοίου ιδανικού για  την εκτέλεση αποστολών υψηλής επιχειρησιακής αξίας. Τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία  το 1993 και έχει συμμετάσχει στις σημαντικότερες επιχειρήσεις του  Πολεμικού Ναυτικού της Ιταλίας. Επί του παρόντος χρησιμοποιείται για το  Εκπαιδευτικό Ταξίδι των Ναυτικών Δοκίμων της Ιταλικής Σχολής  Υπαξιωματικών του Λιβόρνο.

Η απόφαση να συμπεριληφθεί ο Λιμένας του Πειραιά στο Εκπαιδευτικό Ταξίδι  του 2017, μόλις μερικές ημέρες μετά από την επίσκεψη του Εκπαιδευτικού  Ιστιοφόρου «Palinuro», αποδεικνύει για ακόμη μια φορά την επιθυμία  σύσφιξης των δεσμών μεταξύ των δύο χωρών και υπογραμμίζει, αυτήν την  φορά μέσω της παρουσίας ενός πολεμικού πλοίου την φιλία προς τον  Ελληνικό λαό.

Όσοι αγαπούν τα πολεμικά πλοία ή έχουν απλά την περιέργεια να δουν ένα  από κοντά, θα μπορέσουν να επισκεφθούν το «Luigi Durand de la Penne»  κατά τις παρακάτω ημερομηνίες και ώρες:

Δευτέρα 28 Αυγούστου, από τις 16:00 έως τις 19:00

Τρίτη 29 Αυγούστου, από τις 10:00 έως τις 12:00 και από τις 15:00 έως τις 18:00

Τετάρτη 30 Αυγούστου, dalle 10:00 έως τις 12:00 και από τις  15:00 έως τις 18:00

Για την επίσκεψη θα πρέπει να γίνει κράτηση, μέσω του Γραφείο του  Ακόλουθου ¶μυνας της Πρεσβείας της Ιταλίας στην Αθήνα (αποστέλλοντας  ονοματεπώνυμο και στοιχεία ταυτότητας, την ώρα και μέρα της επίσκεψης  και ενδεχομένως τις πινακίδες του αυτοκινήτου για να επιτραπεί η  πρόσβαση στην Πύλη E11 του Λιμένα) στην ακόλουθη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικής  αλληλογραφίας: addettodifesa.atene@gmail.com 

Πηγή:www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου γιά την είδηση.Οι καιροί είναι πονηροί κ τα επισκεπτήρια σε ξένα πολεμικά έχουν αραιώσει πολύ.
Έστω κ έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να επιακεφθούμε το πανέμορφο ιταλικό Α/Τ το οποίου πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη προσέγγιση στον Πειραιά.Πριν από χρόνια μας είχε έλθει το αδελφό FRANCESCO MIMBELLI.
Προσωπικά,έσπευσα να δηλώσω τα στοιχεία μου κ ανυπομονώ να το επισκεφθώ.

----------


## Joyrider

Είχε ξανά 'ρθει το Penne και το '13 Βίκτωρα σε αντίστοιχο ταξίδι των Ιταλών δοκίμων. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κλάση αντιτορπιλλικών, προέρχονται από μια παραλλαγή των αμερικανικών CF Adams. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η προέλευση του ονόματός του !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχε ξανά 'ρθει το Penne και το '13 Βίκτωρα σε αντίστοιχο ταξίδι των Ιταλών δοκίμων. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κλάση αντιτορπιλλικών, προέρχονται από μια παραλλαγή των αμερικανικών CF Adams. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η προέλευση του ονόματός του !


Θυμάσαι τι μήνα ήλθε; Ίσως σε κάποια απουσία μου από τον Πειραιά διότι δεν μου ξεφεύγει τίποτα.Όντως ενδιαφέρουσα κλάση κ βαρειά οπλισμένη γιά τα δυτικά δεδομένα. Δεν σημαίνει επειδή έχει ένα πβ των 127, 1 εκτοξευτή SM-1 κ ένα ρ/ε SPS-52 είναι παραλλαγή των Αdams.Aπό τα Αudace προέρχονται που με τη σειρά τους από τα Ιmpavido τα οποία όντως είχαν σχέση με τα Αdams.Γεγονός είναι ότι η κλάση σαν σουλούπι έχει  γραμμές κ   αναλογίες που παραπέμπουν σε ιταλικό Α/Τ ή Κ/Δ του 30 ή του 40.Tα "εθνικά σουλούπια" είναι κάτι που χάνεται τώρα με τις διεθνείς συνεργασίες (Horizon,FREMM) κ αυτό με στενοχωρεί. 
Η κλάση έχει ονόματα 2 ηρώων του Β' ΠΠ κ γιά όσους δεν γνωρίζουν μπορεί να φαίνεται περίεργο αφού έχει σχηματιστεί στην ελληνική κοινή γνώμη η εικόνα του Ιταλού "απόλεμου" αλλά τα πράγματα δεν ήταν έτσι.

----------


## Joyrider

> Θυμάσαι τι μήνα ήλθε; Ίσως σε κάποια απουσία μου από τον Πειραιά διότι δεν μου ξεφεύγει τίποτα.Όντως ενδιαφέρουσα κλάση κ βαρειά οπλισμένη γιά τα δυτικά δεδομένα. Δεν σημαίνει επειδή έχει ένα πβ των 127, 1 εκτοξευτή SM-1 κ ένα ρ/ε SPS-52 είναι παραλλαγή των Αdams.Aπό τα Αudace προέρχονται που με τη σειρά τους από τα Ιmpavido τα οποία όντως είχαν σχέση με τα Αdams.Γεγονός είναι ότι η κλάση σαν σουλούπι έχει  γραμμές κ   αναλογίες που παραπέμπουν σε ιταλικό Α/Τ ή Κ/Δ του 30 ή του 40.Tα "εθνικά σουλούπια" είναι κάτι που χάνεται τώρα με τις διεθνείς συνεργασίες (Horizon,FREMM) κ αυτό με στενοχωρεί. 
> Η κλάση έχει ονόματα 2 ηρώων του Β' ΠΠ κ γιά όσους δεν γνωρίζουν μπορεί να φαίνεται περίεργο αφού έχει σχηματιστεί στην ελληνική κοινή γνώμη η εικόνα του Ιταλού "απόλεμου" αλλά τα πράγματα δεν ήταν έτσι.


Tον Φεβρουάριο του '13 είχε ξανάρθει φίλε Βίκτωρα. Υπάρχει και βίντεο από την άφιξή του στο ΥΤ. Σύμφωνα με το Jane's η κλάση Audace προερχόταν από τα Adams, γι' αυτό έγραψα για παραλλαγή. Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η απόφαση των Ιταλών να ναυπηγήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία σε γνωστά ναυπηγεία της Ιταλίας μια απόφαση που πέρασε πολλά μέχρι να υλοποιηθεί. Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου, πανέμορφα σκαριά και κρίμα που χάνονται τέτοιες καθαρές ναυτικές σχεδιαστικές γραμμές.
Επίσης γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το όνομά του, σε όσους μας αρέσει η ιστορία των ΠΝ ανά τον κόσμο προφανώς και γνωρίζουμε το πολεμικό κατόρθωμα το De la Penne, το οποίο έχει γίνει και ταινία.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGHW8ZHQd3s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBWrX0kSwpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy8U97nE97I

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Valiant_(1962_film)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το Jane's η κλάση Audace προερχόταν από τα Adams, γι' αυτό έγραψα για παραλλαγή. Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η απόφαση των Ιταλών να ναυπηγήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία σε γνωστά ναυπηγεία της Ιταλίας μια απόφαση που πέρασε πολλά μέχρι να υλοποιηθεί. Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου, πανέμορφα σκαριά και κρίμα που χάνονται τέτοιες καθαρές ναυτικές σχεδιαστικές γραμμές.
> Επίσης γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το όνομά του, σε όσους μας αρέσει η ιστορία των ΠΝ ανά τον κόσμο προφανώς και γνωρίζουμε το πολεμικό κατόρθωμα το De la Penne, το οποίο έχει γίνει και ταινία.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBWrX0kSwpw
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Valiant_(1962_film)


Eίναι προφανές ότι τα Ιmpavido είχαν περισσότερη σχέση κ ηλικιακά άλλωστε με τα Adams.Πάντως οι 2 ηττημένοι του Β' ΠΠ (κ η Ιαπωνία) που επανεξωπλίστηκαν κατόπιν, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι είχαν σαφείς αμερικάνικες επιρροές στα πλοία τους.Πχ τα ιαπωνικά Τachikaze παραπέμπουν ευθέως σε Αdams.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,το πολύβόλο που φαίνεται στο 1ο βίντεο (0,46 κλπ) δεν είναι ΜG3 αλλά το πολύ όμοιο ΜG42/59,μεταπολεμική προσαρμογή του γερμανικού ΜG42 από την Βeretta στο νατοϊκό διαμέτρημα 7,62/51.
Ο De La Penne συνεργάστηκε με τους Βρεταννούς στη διάρκεια της cobelligerenzia της...συμπολέμησης, έτσι αποκλήθηκε η συνεργασία της Ιταλίας με τους συμμάχους μετά την συνθηκολόγηση το 1943.Αργότερα μάλιστα παρασημοφορήθηκε από τον Τσώρτσιλ.

Να επισημάνω ότι είναι εντελώς αναχρονισμός η αφαίρεση από παλαιά Α/Τ κ η επανατοποθέτηση του εκτοξευτή του SM-1 σε νεότευκτα πλοία χάριν οικονομίας κ χωρίς προοπτική αντικατάστασης.Το ίδιο έκαναν κ οι Γάλλοι στα 2 * Cassard.
*Iδιοτροπία των Γάλλων,αντιτορπιλικά είναι,φρεγάτες τα λένε.



Να ε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπίσκεψή μου 28/8/2017
L.D.d l PENNE.jpgL.D. d l PENNE a.jpgL.D. d l PENNE b.jpgEH101.jpg

Mερικές φωτό από το πανέμορφο ιταλικό Α/Τ. Στη Νο4 είναι το ε/π ΕΗ101.
Το πλοίο,24 χρονών,είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση εξωτερίκά κ εσωτερικά απ' όσο είδα.Στη γέφυρα είδα με χαρά ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον εξάντα κ τους έδωσα συγχαρητήρια αφού η πλήρης εξάρτηση από τα ηλεκτρονικά βλάπτει.Με ξεναγησαν 2 τελειόφοιτοι δόκιμοι μάχιμος κ οικονομικός (στην πραγματικότητα τους...έδειξα  :Cocksure: το πλοίο τους) οι οποίοι αγνοούσαν ότι από τον δευτερεύοντα οπλισμό 2 πβ είναι Οerlikon 20/70 (τα παιδιά επέμεναν ότι είναι Βrowning 0.50) κ στη κλίμακα μου έδωσαν ενημερωτικό έντυπο κ αφίσα (πολύ φειδωλοί) τα οποία θα αποτελέσουν μέρος της συλλογής μου.Στο ΝΑΤΟ Sea Sparrow αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν την ιταλική έκδοση Αspide την οποία χρησιμοποιούσαν στην αρχή κ οι δικές μας φ/γ Standard.To OTO Melara 76/62 με ειδικά πυρομαχικά κάνει κ γιά αντιπυραυλική άμυνα ενώ ο φορητός οπλισμός είναι τυφέκια εφόδου Franchi AR70/90. Πάντως ο σκοπός από την άλλη πάντα,ήταν αραχτός κ μίλαγε στο κινητό!!

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα πολύ όμορφο Α/Τ, μπράβο Βίκτωρα...βλέπω έχει και Low TACAN στον ιστό, προφανώς λόγω ΝΑΤΟ.
Οι δόκιμοι, πήγαν και επίσκεψη στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο σήμερα, είχα υπηρεσία στο κέντρο και πέτυχα τα πούλμαν που τους μετέφεραν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα πολύ όμορφο Α/Τ, μπράβο Βίκτωρα...βλέπω έχει και Low TACAN στον ιστό, προφανώς λόγω ΝΑΤΟ.
> Οι δόκιμοι, πήγαν και επίσκεψη στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο σήμερα, είχα υπηρεσία στο κέντρο και πέτυχα τα πούλμαν που τους μετέφεραν.


Ήμουν ο μοναδικός επισκέπτης εκείνη την στιγμή,ίσως επειδή ήταν νωρίς κ εργάσιμη ώρα (16,00),ε δεν έχουν την τρέλλα μας πολλοί! To Low TACAN νομίζω έχει να  κάνει με ότι βασικά είναι αντιαεροπορικό πλοίο.Με ΤΑCAN μας είχε παραδοθεί ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ D210 λόγω του παρελθόντος του ως φυλακίδας ρ/ε (radar picket).
Aυτό αφαιρέθηκε λόγω  κατασκευής του υποστέγου γιά ε/π Αlouette III κ μου είπαν ό κ τι παραδόθηκε στην Αεροπορία.
Άραγε τι να έλεγαν οι δόκιμοι όταν στο ΠΜ είδαν το τμήμα γιά τον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο.Δεν νομίζω ότι ξέρουν πολλά γιά αυτό το κομμάτι  κ της δικής τους ιστορίας.
Eπειδή από φορητό οπλισμό τα ναυτικά υστερούν,είναι δεν είναι 20 χρόνια που στις επισκέψεις μου σε ιταλικά πολεμικά έβλεπα να έχουν υποπολυβόλα ΜΑΒ 38/49 γνωστά σε εμάς από παλιότερα μοντέλα κατά την διάρκεια της κατοχής κ του ανταρτοπολέμου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GS FRANKFURT AM MAIN.jpg

To γερμανικό πλοίο γενικής υποστήριξης GS FRANKFURT AM MAIN A1412 στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά στις 28-1-18.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και σε προηγούμενα ποστ είχαμε δει στα μέρη μας την γερμανική φρεγάτα _BRANDENBURG (F 215)_, να δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας και την ίδιας κλάσης γερμανική φρεγάτα _BAYERN (F 217)_.

IMG_0121.jpg
_20/04/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και σε προηγούμενα ποστ είχαμε δει στα μέρη μας την γερμανική φρεγάτα _BRANDENBURG (F 215)_, να δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας και την ίδιας κλάσης γερμανική φρεγάτα _BAYERN (F 217)_.
> 
> IMG_0121.jpg
> _20/04/2017_


 Ήταν επίσκεψη στον Ναύσταθμο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το* USS New York (LPD-21)* σε χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0053.jpg__IMG_0066.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 09/06/2018_

Σύμφωνα με τον φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ,




> H ερμηνεία του LPD είναι κατά τους  Αμερικάνους  Αmphibious Transport Dock, δλδ σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση,  Δεξαμενόπλοιο Μεταγωγικό Αμφιβίων Επιχειρήσεων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολεμικό δεν το λες (ίσως μιάς άλλης εποχής), ωστόσο από ότι διάβασα είναι εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο του Ρουμανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Το πανέμορφο (τι άλλο να πεις) ιστιοφόρο _MIRCEA_ (κατασκευής 1938) χθες στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά. Λίγη αργότερα αναχώρησε για την Κωνστάντζα στην Ρουμανία.

IMG_0032.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 30/06/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολεμικό δεν το λες (ίσως μιάς άλλης εποχής), ωστόσο από ότι διάβασα είναι εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο του Ρουμανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Το πανέμορφο (τι άλλο να πεις) ιστιοφόρο _MIRCEA_ (κατασκευής 1938) χθες στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά. Λίγη αργότερα αναχώρησε για την Κωνστάντζα στην Ρουμανία.
> 
> IMG_0032.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 30/06/2018_


Πολύ σωστά το ανέβασες εδώ φίλτατε.Δεν είναι μάχιμο πλοίο αλλά ωστόσο ανήκει σε πολεμικό ναυτικό.
Iστορικό πλοίο της προπολεμικής κλάσης Gorch Fock κ το λέω γιατί χτίστηκε άλλο ένα μεταπολεμικά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως το επίσημο του Ρουμανικού Ναυτικού στο μπομπρέσο (ή μάλον στον  π΄ροβολο αφού είναι πολεμικό) δείχνει ότι θεωρείται πολεμικό πλοίο. Όμως όπως διαβάζω *εδώ* αυτό το επίσημο έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια από το 1998
IMG_20180628_183451[1].jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Σήμερα στην Παγόδα ήταν η φρεγάτα Bayern F217, κλάσης Brandenburg, με σημαία NATO, αυτόν τον καιρό συμμετέχει στην SNMG2.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα στην Παγόδα ήταν η φρεγάτα Bayern F217, κλάσης Brandenburg, με σημαία NATO, αυτόν τον καιρό συμμετέχει στην SNMG2.


Tακτικός επισκέπτης τελευταία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01780.jpg

H φρεγάτα FGS BAYERN στις 27/5/18. Οι τύπου 123 κατάγονται από τις ΜΕΚΟ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01821.jpg 23/9/18

H καναδική φρεγάτα ΗΜCS VILLE DE QUEBEC FFH332 κλάσης Ηalifax στον μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους,Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00476.jpgDSC00477.jpg 25/6/09

Ως γνήσιος ιαπωνολάτρης σας παρουσιάζω με χαρά κάποια Α/Τ από την χώρα του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου που είχαν επισκεφθεί τον Πειραιά.
Νο1 Aντιτορπιλικό JDS YUGIRI DD153 κλάσης ASAGIRI,από μέσα πρέπει να ήταν κλάσης Ηatsuyuki.
No2 Eκπαιδευτικό πρώην Α/Τ  JDS SHIMAYUKI TV3513 κλάσης ΗΑΤSUYUKI.
Η Ιαπωνία εάν δεν  επέβαλε μεταπολεμικά αυτοαπαγόρευση στις εξαγωγές όπλων,θα είχε κατακλύσει τον κόσμο με νεότευκτα κ μεταχειρισμένα πολεμικά κ ας σημειωθεί ότι έχει το νεώτερο ηλικιακά ΠΝ. Ελάχιστες παραγγελίες γιά κάποια βοηθητικά έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ως δήθεν εμπορικά.
Αυτή η αυτοαπαγόρευση τείνει να καταργηθεί αφού τελευταία έλαβαν χώρα διαπραγματεύσεις  με την Αυστραλία γιά υποβρύχια κλάσης Soryu.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00492.jpg1/7/09

Η σαουδαραβική Φ/Γ  Αl RIYADH 812 της ομώνυμης κλάσης στον Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00494.jpg 1/7/09

Το σαουδαραβικό ΠΓΥ ΥUNBOU 904 κλάσης Βοraida στον Φαληρικό όρμο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00495.jpg 1/7/09

H σαουδαραβική Φ/Γ HOFUF 704 κλάσης Αl Madinah στον Φαληρικό όρμο.
Το ελικόπτερο στην πρύμη του ΠΓΥ είναι τύπου Dauphin.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η Γερμανική φρεγάτα _FGS LUBECK F214_ (1980) βρίσκεται από τις αρχές του μήνα στο μεγάλο και ένδοξο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μας.

IMG_0241.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/10/2018_

----------


## erwdios

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένο να σημειώσουμε ότι:
"Στο λιμάνι του Βόλου κατέπλευσε στις 14.36 το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής (6/1) το USNS Carson City του Αμερικανικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Το USNS Carson City ανήκει στην δύναμη της Στρατιωτικής Διοίκησης Εφοδιασμού Ναυτικού (Sealift), που ελέγχει τα εφοδιαστικά και στρατιωτικά πλοία μεταφοράς του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2015 και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσιακή ετοιμότητα τον Ιούνιο του 2016. Έχει μήκος 103 και πλάτος 29 μέτρα, ανώτερη ταχύτητα 43 κόμβους και 41 άτομα πλήρωμα, ενώ μπορεί να μεταφέρει 312 στρατιώτες, άρματα μάχης ακόμα και ελικόπτερα.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια το USNS Carson City επιχειρεί στην ευρύτερη θαλάσσια περιοχή, με έδρα του τις ναυτικές εγκαταστάσεις της Σούδας."
Πηγή: www.onalert.gr

Επίσης: 
Μετά την παρουσία του πολεμικού καταμαράν «Carson city» στον Κόλπο του Βόλου, ακόμη ένα πολεμικό πλοίο του αμερικανικού ναυτικού βρίσκεται εντός του Παγασητικού και συγκεκριμένα ανοιχτά του Αλμυρού, συμμετέχοντας σε ΝΑΤΟϊκή άσκηση. Πρόκειται για το πολυεργαλείο του ΝΑΤΟ «USS NEW YORK».
Το πλοίο έχει εκτόπισμα 24.900 τόνων και μήκος 208 μέτρα. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία πλέει είναι περισσότερη από 22 κόμβους, ενώ διαθέτει μεταφερόμενα τέσσερα αεροσκάφη και 12 ελικόπτερα, αλλά και σύστημα εκτόξευσης πυραύλων. 
Πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης: 
> Μετά την παρουσία του πολεμικού καταμαράν «Carson city» στον Κόλπο του Βόλου, ακόμη ένα πολεμικό πλοίο του αμερικανικού ναυτικού βρίσκεται εντός του Παγασητικού και συγκεκριμένα ανοιχτά του Αλμυρού, συμμετέχοντας σε ΝΑΤΟϊκή άσκηση. Πρόκειται για το πολυεργαλείο του ΝΑΤΟ «USS NEW YORK».
> Το πλοίο έχει εκτόπισμα 24.900 τόνων και μήκος 208 μέτρα. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία πλέει είναι περισσότερη από 22 κόμβους, ενώ διαθέτει μεταφερόμενα τέσσερα αεροσκάφη και 12 ελικόπτερα, αλλά και σύστημα εκτόξευσης πυραύλων. 
> Πηγή: www.zougla.gr


Tα παραλέει κ είναι φανερό ότι τα ανωτέρω γράφηκαν από άσχετο δημοσιογράφο.
Δεν επρόκειτο γιά νατοϊκή άσκηση αλλά μεταξύ Ελλάδος κ ΗΠΑ κ η παρουσία των Αμερικάνων στον Παγασητικό ήταν λόγω της συμμετοχής των Ελλήνων Πεζοναυτών.
Το "πολυεργαλείο του ΝΑΤΟ" δεν ήταν τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα LPD το οποίο γιά την αυτοπροστασία του  έχει σύστημα RAM,σιγά τα ωά.
Τα αεροσκάφη που φέρει  είναι κλίνοντος στροφείου.Άκου "διαθέτει μεταφέρόμενα" (!) τα ελληνικά τους σκίζουν.
Αλλά τι περιμένει κανείς,όταν τα σχολεία σήμερα βγάζουν ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν να γράψουν κ να μιλήσουν!

----------


## leo85

Το Carson City σήμερα στον δίαυλο του Πειραιά με πορεία των Ν.Σ.

CARSON-CITY-14-1-2019-01-.jpg

14-1-2019

----------


## sv1xv

Το υδρογραφικό *HMS Echo (H87)* στον μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους χθες το πρωΐ.

----------


## sv1xv

> "διαθέτει μεταφέρόμενα" (!) τα ελληνικά τους σκίζουν.


Αυτοματη μετάφραση από Google, systran κλπ. Σιγά μην κουράσουν τα δακτυλάκια τους για να περάσουν το ελληνικό κείμενο, φτάνει το copy-paste.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01883.jpg 14-4-19

To USS MITSCHER DDG57 κλάσης Αrleigh Burke Flight I στον μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01914.jpg14-4-19DSC01918.jpg15-4-19

Φρεγάτα FS LANGUEDOC D653 τύπου FREMM κλάσης Αquitaine.
Πρώτη επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά φ/γ αυτού του τύπου που παίζει  ( ; )  γιά το ελληνικό ΠΝ.
Όσο γιά το D= destroyer, οι Γάλλοι σ'αυτά είναι περίεργοι ενώ οι Ιταλοί στις δικές τους FREMM έχουν βάλει στον πλευρικό αριθμό πολύ σωστά F.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> DSC01883.jpg 14-4-19
> 
> To USS MITSCHER DDG57 κλάσης Αrleigh Burke Flight I στον μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους.


Και την προηγούμενη 13-4
IMG_20190413_143636.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01915.jpg 14-4-19

FS LANGUEDOC κ ΗΜS ECHO στην παγόδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01877.jpg 11-4-19

HMS ECHO H87 Ωκεανογραφικό κ διοίκησης πλοίων ναρκοπολέμου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01850.jpgESPS REINA SOFIA F84DSC01852.jpgESPS SANTA MARIA F81

Φρεγάτες ( FFG )  κλάσης Santa Maria που επισκέφθηκαν τον Πειραιά τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο.
Οι Santa Maria είναι η ισπανική έκδοση των Οliver Hazard Perry με κύρια διαφορά το  Meroka CIWS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01854.jpg 17-2-19

Φρεγάτα ΗΝlMS EVERTSEN F805 κλάσης De Zeven Provincien.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01856.jpg 17-2-19

 Φρεγάτα HMCS TORONTO FFH333 κλάσης Ηalifax.

----------


## sv1xv

20190830-USS McFaul DDG74 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το αντιτορπιλικό USS McFaul στον ΘερμαΙκό κόλπο.

----------


## Joyrider

> 20190830-USS McFaul DDG74 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Το αντιτορπιλικό USS McFaul στον ΘερμαΙκό κόλπο.



Και ένα πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα με φωτογραφίες στο πλοίο !

https://defencereview.gr/apokleistik...maste-to-anti/

----------


## sv1xv

Vesuvio A5329 @Piraeus par SV1XV, on ipernity


Numana @Piraeus par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ναρκοθηρικό Numana M5557 και το πετρελαιοφόρο Vesuvio A5329 του Ιταλικού Ναυτικού μας επισκέφθηκαν μαζί με τα άλλα πλοία της NATO SNMCMG-2. Οι φωτογραφίες στον ΟΛΠ το περασμένο Σάββατο.



.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πανίσχυρη Φρεγάτα του Ρωσικού ναυτικού " Ναύαρχος Μακάροβ" του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, πραγματοποίησε επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία μου, από 27/09 έως 02/10/2019 στο πλαίσιο της 17ης Ελληνορωσικής Εβδομάδας στα Νησιά του Ιονίου. Πρόκειται για το τρίτο πλοίο της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 2017.  

ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΜΑΚΑΡΟΦ-01-01-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πανίσχυρη Φρεγάτα του Ρωσικού ναυτικού " Ναύαρχος Μακάροβ" του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, πραγματοποίησε επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία μου, από 27/09 έως 02/10/2019 στο πλαίσιο της 17ης Ελληνορωσικής Εβδομάδας στα Νησιά του Ιονίου. Πρόκειται για το τρίτο πλοίο της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 2017.  

ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΜΑΚΑΡΟΦ-01-01-10-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

> Η πανίσχυρη Φρεγάτα του Ρωσικού ναυτικού " Ναύαρχος Μακάροβ" του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, πραγματοποίησε επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία μου, από 27/09 έως 02/10/2019 στο πλαίσιο της 17ης Ελληνορωσικής Εβδομάδας στα Νησιά του Ιονίου. Πρόκειται για το τρίτο πλοίο της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 2017.  
> 
> ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΜΑΚΑΡΟΦ-01-01-10-2019.jpg


Αναχώρησε κατα της 12,30 πολύ ωραίο πλοίο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αναχώρησε κατα της 12,30 πολύ ωραίο πλοίο


Φίλε μου σε πιάνω λάθος. Αναχώρησε μαζί με το F/B Κέρκυρα στις 09.30. :Victorious:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πανίσχυρη Φρεγάτα του Ρωσικού ναυτικού " Ναύαρχος Μακάροβ" του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, πραγματοποίησε επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία μου, από 27/09 έως 02/10/2019 στο πλαίσιο της 17ης Ελληνορωσικής Εβδομάδας στα Νησιά του Ιονίου. Πρόκειται για το τρίτο πλοίο της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 2017.  
> 
> ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΜΑΚΑΡΟΦ-01-01-10-2019.jpg


Στα ξένα πολεμικά σε ελληνικά λιμάνια έπρεπε να το βάλεις.
Κριμα τόσο ωραίο καράβι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πανίσχυρη Φρεγάτα του Ρωσικού ναυτικού " Ναύαρχος Μακάροβ" του στόλου της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, πραγματοποίησε επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία μου, από 27/09 έως 02/10/2019 στο πλαίσιο της 17ης Ελληνορωσικής Εβδομάδας στα Νησιά του Ιονίου. Πρόκειται για το τρίτο πλοίο της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 2017.  
> 
> ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΜΑΚΑΡΟΦ-01-01-10-2019.jpg


Στα ξένα πολεμικά σε ελληνικά λιμάνια έπρεπε να το βάλεις.
Κριμα τόσο ωραίο καράβι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπήκε κι εδώ

----------


## gioros

> Φίλε μου σε πιάνω λάθος. Αναχώρησε μαζί με το F/B Κέρκυρα στις 09.30.


Καλημερα αγαπητέ φίλε 
Ήμουν παρών κατα τον απόπλου του

----------


## Joyrider

Από τις πλέον σύγχρονες ΦΓ του Ρωσσικού Στόλου, είναι αυτές της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich, περιλαμβάνουν 6 πλοία από τα οποία ενεργά είναι τα 3 συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Admiral Makarov, με άλλα 3 να κατασκευάζονται, και ακόμα 2 να έχουν παραγγελθεί από το Ινδικό ΠΝ. Ελπίζω να είμαστε τυχεροί να την δούμε και στον Πειραιά.
Αλλά και ο ναύαρχος Μακάροφ δεν ήταν κανένας τυχαίος, ήταν ο πρώτος που χρησιμοποίησε στολίσκο τορπιλοβόλων και καταναυμάχησε το Οθωμανικό ναυτικό στο Μπατούμι κατά τη διάρκεια του Ρωσσοτουρκικού πολέμου, ενώ ήταν και από τους πρωτοπόρους στη χρήση παγοθραυστικών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τις πλέον σύγχρονες ΦΓ του Ρωσσικού Στόλου, είναι αυτές της κλάσης Admiral Grigorovich, περιλαμβάνουν 6 πλοία από τα οποία ενεργά είναι τα 3 συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Admiral Makarov, με άλλα 3 να κατασκευάζονται, και ακόμα 2 να έχουν παραγγελθεί από το Ινδικό ΠΝ. Ελπίζω να είμαστε τυχεροί να την δούμε και στον Πειραιά.
> Αλλά και ο ναύαρχος Μακάροφ δεν ήταν κανένας τυχαίος, ήταν ο πρώτος που χρησιμοποίησε στολίσκο τορπιλοβόλων και καταναυμάχησε το Οθωμανικό ναυτικό στο Μπατούμι κατά τη διάρκεια του Ρωσσοτουρκικού πολέμου, ενώ ήταν και από τους πρωτοπόρους στη χρήση παγοθραυστικών.


Φίλε μου,το ότι θα δούμε κάποτε στον Πειραιά πλοιο της κλάσης είναι μάλλον βέβαιο.Το να είναι επισκέψιμο όπως στην Κέρκυρα,θεωρώ απίθανο.
Τα πράγματα ως προς τις επισκέψεις κοινού σε ξένα πολεμικά γενικά έχουν ζορισει αλλά κ τα τελευταία επισκεπτήρια σε πλοία της χώρας αυτής ανάγονται,νομίζω στην σοβιετική εποχή (Κ/Δ κλάσης Sverdlov κ Slava,Α/Τ Kashin,Φ/Γ Κrivak ήμουν από τους τυχερούς τότε).Αναπόφευκτα γινόντουσαν συγκρίσεις με το δικό μας FRAM που ήταν παραβεβλημένο κάπου εκεί γιά λόγους εθιμοτυπικούς.
Ο Μακάρωφ ήταν αυτός που επινόησε κ τον ομώνυμο ριπο.

----------


## manoubras 33

*USNS CARSON CITY*
Το ταχύπλοο σκάφος βρίσκεται αυτές τις μέρες στη Σύρο, ειχε ερθει και πέρυσι τον Μάρτιο αν θυμάμαι καλα...

DSCN0774.JPG DSCN0768.JPG

----------


## gioros

Δεν ξέρω τον τυπο του πλοίου ειναι ράδα στην Κέρκυρα υπό γαλλική σημαία
IMG_20191115_144700.jpgIMG_20191115_144654.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ξέρω τον τυπο του πλοίου ειναι ράδα στην Κέρκυρα υπό γαλλική σημαία
> IMG_20191115_144700.jpgIMG_20191115_144654.jpg


Ναρκοθηρευτικό LYRE M648 τύπου Tripartite.

----------


## gioros

> Ναρκοθηρευτικό LYRE M648 τύπου Tripartite.


Ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε


Εγώ ευχαριστώ γιά τις φωτό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό το υποβρύχιο έπλεε προχτές (29-1-2020) στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο πυργίσκος είναι πιο πλώρα σε σχέση με τους πυργίσκους των ελληνικών υποβρυχίων, ξέρετε κάτι για επίσκεψη ξένου υποβρυσίου σε ελληνικό λιμάνι είναι απλά περαστικό από τα νερά μας;
IMG_20200129_084331.jpgIMG_20200129_084320.jpgIMG_20200129_084115.jpg
*Ακόμα και αν είναι σε ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα όσο πλέει σε ανάδυση με σταθερή πορέια και ταχύτητα κάνει αβλαβή διέλευση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το υποβρύχιο έπλεε προχτές (29-1-2020) στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο πυργίσκος είναι πιο πλώρα σε σχέση με τους πυργίσκους των ελληνικών υποβρυχίων, ξέρετε κάτι για επίσκεψη ξένου υποβρυσίου σε ελληνικό λιμάνι είναι απλά περαστικό από τα νερά μας;
> IMG_20200129_084331.jpgIMG_20200129_084320.jpgIMG_20200129_084115.jpg
> *Ακόμα και αν είναι σε ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα όσο πλέει σε ανάδυση με σταθερή πορέια και ταχύτητα κάνει αβλαβή διέλευση


Aπ'όσο θυμάμαι,πολύ πλωρα έχουν αμερικάνικα πυρηνικά .

----------


## npapad

> Αυτό το υποβρύχιο έπλεε προχτές (29-1-2020) στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο πυργίσκος είναι πιο πλώρα σε σχέση με τους πυργίσκους των ελληνικών υποβρυχίων, ξέρετε κάτι για επίσκεψη ξένου υποβρυσίου σε ελληνικό λιμάνι είναι απλά περαστικό από τα νερά μας;
> IMG_20200129_084331.jpgIMG_20200129_084320.jpgIMG_20200129_084115.jpg
> *Ακόμα και αν είναι σε ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα όσο πλέει σε ανάδυση με σταθερή πορέια και ταχύτητα κάνει αβλαβή διέλευση





> Aπ'όσο θυμάμαι,πολύ πλωρα έχουν αμερικάνικα πυρηνικά .


Πιθανότατα αυτό εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3111885

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Αυτό το υποβρύχιο έπλεε προχτές (29-1-2020) στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο πυργίσκος είναι πιο πλώρα σε σχέση με τους  πυργίσκους των ελληνικών υποβρυχίων, ξέρετε κάτι για επίσκεψη ξένου  υποβρυσίου σε ελληνικό λιμάνι είναι απλά περαστικό από τα νερά μας;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196531Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196530Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196532
> *Ακόμα και αν είναι σε ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα όσο πλέει σε ανάδυση με σταθερή πορέια και ταχύτητα κάνει αβλαβή διέλευση
> 
> 
> ...



Νομίζω ότι βρέθηκε ποιο είναι το αγνωστο υποβρύχιο σε ανακοίνωση τιυ ΓΕΝ:
"Από 25 έως 27 Ιανουαρίου 2020 πραγματοποιήθηκε συνεκπαίδευση (PASSEX) μεταξύ του του Υ/Β των ΗΠΑ USS "ALBANY" και του Υ/Β "ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ" σε περιοχή οτιοδυτικά Ν Κρήτης"

Οπότε στην περιοχή ήταν το USS ALBANY (SSN-753) που είναι όντως κλάσης Los Angeles όπως υπέθεσε ο φωτογράφος στο σχόλιο του npapad παραπάνω
Είχε έρθει και το 2008 στη Σούδα
0875316.jpgΠηγή

----------


## gioannis13

Κορβέτα https://www.hlektra.gr/45009-2-trela...po-ton-isthmo/ , https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brauns...class_corvette κάπου εκεί παίζω και εγώ ...............

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TCG BEYKOZ F503.jpg
H κορβέτα κλάσης D΄Estienne D'Orves TCG BEYKOZ F503 πριν λίγες μέρες ενώ περνούσε από το πιό στενό σημείο Χίου-Τουρκίας πάνω στην όριο γραμμή.Πίσω η τουρκική νησίδα Πάσπαργο.
Παρατηρώ ότι οι "σύμμαχοι" έχουν αντικαταστήσει  ( φίλε Manolis 2? )  το πβ Cadam 100/55 με ΟΤΟ Μelara 76/62 mm.
Επίσης η σημαία δεν είναι υψωμένη στον κύριο ιστό αλλά σε ένα μικρότερο προς τα πρύμα μάλλον κληρονομιά από τους Γάλλους.
H φωτό είναι από κινητό κ τράβήχτηκε από φίλο συμπατριώτη μου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αφιξη του πυρηνικου καταδρομικου Moskva του Ρωσικου Πολεμικου Ναυτικου την Παρασκευη που μας περασε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απλα ΘΗΡΙΟ!!


Όπως ανακοινώθηκε πριν λίγες ώρες το πλοιο  έχει εκκενωθεί από το πλήρωμα του και φλέγεται. Συμφωνα με τους Ρωσους υπηρξε εκρηξη στα πυρομαχικα , ενω οι Ουκρανοι ανακοινωσσν οτι χτυπήθηκε από δυο ουκρανικούς πυραύλους.

----------


## sv1xv

Πυρηνικού? Νόμιζα ότι ήταν COGOG...

----------


## Joyrider

Πυρηνικό με την καμμία, όλη η κλάσση των Slava έχει πρόωση με αεριοστροβίλους, εκτός αυτού τα πυρηνοκίνητα δεν έχουν καπνοδόχους.

----------


## Joyrider

> TCG BEYKOZ F503.jpg
> H κορβέτα κλάσης D΄Estienne D'Orves TCG BEYKOZ F503 πριν λίγες μέρες ενώ περνούσε από το πιό στενό σημείο Χίου-Τουρκίας πάνω στην όριο γραμμή.Πίσω η τουρκική νησίδα Πάσπαργο.
> Παρατηρώ ότι οι "σύμμαχοι" έχουν αντικαταστήσει  ( φίλε Manolis 2? )  το πβ Cadam 100/55 με ΟΤΟ Μelara 76/62 mm.
> Επίσης η σημαία δεν είναι υψωμένη στον κύριο ιστό αλλά σε ένα μικρότερο προς τα πρύμα μάλλον κληρονομιά από τους Γάλλους.
> H φωτό είναι από κινητό κ τράβήχτηκε από φίλο συμπατριώτη μου.



Λίγο αργοπορημένα αλλά όντως ισχύει φίλε Βίκτωρα, μάλιστα ο εκσυγχρονισμός με τα ΟΜ είχε γίνει στη Γαλλία (Βρέστη) πριν παραδοθούν το 2000. Το Αργεντίνικο ΠΝ που είχε αγοράσει τρία της ίδιας κλάσσης κράτησε το Cadam.

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω πως τους τα έδωσαν οι Γάλλοι τότε...

----------


## Ellinis

> Όπως ανακοινώθηκε πριν λίγες ώρες το πλοιο  έχει εκκενωθεί από το πλήρωμα του και φλέγεται. Συμφωνα με τους Ρωσους υπηρξε εκρηξη στα πυρομαχικα , ενω οι Ουκρανοι ανακοινωσσν οτι χτυπήθηκε από δυο ουκρανικούς πυραύλους.


Το πλοιο τελικα βυθίστηκε καθώς σύμφωνα με την ρωσική εκδοχή έχασε την ισορροπία του κατά την ρυμουλκηση του εν μέσω κακοκαιρίας. 
Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο πολεμικο σκάφος που βυθίζεται μετά τον Β Παγκόσμιο καθώς ήταν ένα μέτρο μακρύτερο του GENERAL BELGRANO που βυθίστηκε στα Φωκλαντ. 
Είναι ένα μεγάλο πλήγμα για το ρωσικό Π.Ν. που πλέον διαθέτει 3 καταδρομικα (2 Slava, 1 πυρονοκινητο Kirov) εν ενέργεια και ένα Kirov υπό μακρά επισκευή. To 4o της κλασης Slava έχει μείνει ημιτελές στην Ουκρανία και ειναι μάλλον απίθανο να ολοκληρωθεί ποτέ. 
Για τον αριθμό των επιζώντων δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση αλλά ανεπιβεβαιωτες πληροφορίες μιλάνε για μεγάλες απώλειες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λίγο αργοπορημένα αλλά όντως ισχύει φίλε Βίκτωρα, μάλιστα ο εκσυγχρονισμός με τα ΟΜ είχε γίνει στη Γαλλία (Βρέστη) πριν παραδοθούν το 2000. Το Αργεντίνικο ΠΝ που είχε αγοράσει τρία της ίδιας κλάσσης κράτησε το Cadam.
> 
> Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω πως τους τα έδωσαν οι Γάλλοι τότε...


Φίλε Joyrider προβάλλονται βίντεο στις ειδήσεις με Cadam το οποίο είναι γνωστό στους γείτονες από τα κλάσης Rhein όπως σε εμάς άλλωστε από το Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.Πήραν αυτά τα σκάφη όπως κ τα ΝΘΗ κλάσης Circe σε μιά εποχή που είχαν ακόμα συναλλαγές στην άμυνα με τους Γάλλους.
Το  ΠΝ της Αργεντινής είχε πάρει 2 από τα 3 της κλάσης από εκείνα που προορίζονταν γιά την Νότιο Αφρική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο τελικα βυθίστηκε καθώς σύμφωνα με την ρωσική εκδοχή έχασε την ισορροπία του κατά την ρυμουλκηση του εν μέσω κακοκαιρίας. 
> Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο πολεμικο σκάφος που βυθίζεται μετά τον Β Παγκόσμιο καθώς ήταν ένα μέτρο μακρύτερο του GENERAL BELGRANO που βυθίστηκε στα Φωκλαντ. 
> Είναι ένα μεγάλο πλήγμα για το ρωσικό Π.Ν. που πλέον διαθέτει 3 καταδρομικα (2 Slava, 1 πυρονοκινητο Kirov) εν ενέργεια και ένα Kirov υπό μακρά επισκευή. To 4o της κλασης Slava έχει μείνει ημιτελές στην Ουκρανία και ειναι μάλλον απίθανο να ολοκληρωθεί ποτέ. 
> Για τον αριθμό των επιζώντων δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση αλλά ανεπιβεβαιωτες πληροφορίες μιλάνε για μεγάλες απώλειες.


Στο εκτόπισμα το General Belgrano υπερείχε κατά ~ 800 τόνους.
Eίχα επισκεφθεί το πλοίο στον Πειραιά 2 φορές,την πρώτη ως σοβιετικό SLAVA στο οποίο επέβαινε ο τότε διοικητής του στόλου της Μαύρης θάλασσας ναύαρχος Χρονόπουλος.Συνωστισμός από επισκέπτες οι οποίοι στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν ήταν πολεμικοκαραβολάτρες σαν εμένα αλλά οπαδοί του ΚΚΕ!

----------


## sv1xv

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση του περιστατικού στο Maritime and Seapower Analysis Group 

*Η βύθιση του ρωσικού πλοίου Moskva*

----------


## Ellinis

Στο διαδύκτιο κυκλοφόρησαν οι πρώτες εικόνες του φλεγόμενου MOSKVA. Δεν βλέπω να υπήρχε θαλασσοταραχή που ανέφεραν οι Ρώσοι. Κάποιες πρώτες ανεπίσημες πληροφορείες κάνουν λόγο για 30-50 νεκρούς και αγνοούμενους. Η απουσία των σωστικών δείχνει οτι έγινε οργανωμένα η εγκατάλειψη, εξάλλου η φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε τουλάχιστον 5-6 ώρες μετά το συμβάν, άρα υπήρχε και ο απαραίτητος χρόνος. 

FQlTeBWXsAIkJoO.jpg

----------

